# Sun-Ken Rock



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

Type: Seinen,Action,Drama,Has also a bit of comedy

Ken, a young Japanese guy, is in love with a young Korean girl Yumin. He followed her in Korea and wants to become a policeman just like her. But then, he finds himself at the head of a local gang. What will happen to Ken?


this summary is very quick,the manga has only 3 volumes, the art is one of the top i've ever seen along with the whole scenes,trust me a new hit is born, some pics also:




*Spoiler*: __ 













waiting for scan


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2009)

Damn, no scans, manga looks interesting.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2009)

Are those nipples?



I'm in


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

[Suppiido-Fansubs]_Dragon_Ball_Kai_016_[78A67AFE]
[Suppiido-Fansubs]_Dragon_Ball_Kai_016_[78A67AFE] 
[Suppiido-Fansubs]_Dragon_Ball_Kai_016_[78A67AFE]
[Suppiido-Fansubs]_Dragon_Ball_Kai_016_[78A67AFE]


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 20, 2009)

shamo with likeable characters?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 20, 2009)

Found volumes 4-6 raw:

one reporter's count


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

damn,that's awsome, they must scan them  asap


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 7, 2009)

i read this yesterday,finnaly the scanned version

So Bad It's Horrible


----------



## Inugami (Oct 7, 2009)

awww...only one chapter..I WANT MORE!!!

btw for people that talk spanish   .

naruto~scary movie 3


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ken is made of garness


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 7, 2009)

if u see people what will happen in the next volumes,u'll be truly amazed


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 7, 2009)

1-7 u can see them here

No 




the link supa posted a little above


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 7, 2009)

It's published in my country. The story is dark sometime. There are rapes


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 7, 2009)

its one of the best seinen series i've ever seen,truly, badass mothafucka mafia boss


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 30, 2009)

2nd chapter is out Deadman Wonderland 30 RAW


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 30, 2009)

hahahahaha this is hilarious


----------



## Blade (Nov 30, 2009)

Sun ken rock stomps


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Great manga. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 1, 2009)

Definitely a different style the author is doing.

But I like it.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 1, 2009)

This manga is fucking awesome and the good people who do scans should pick this magnificent thing over some shitty harem manga with shitty and wimpy main characters..


Seriously..this is like Masashi Kishimoto's wet dream..this is basically the kind of mafia manga that he wanted to make..


----------



## Blade (Dec 1, 2009)

wait till u see the real shit in the next volumes...,imagine what manga it is


----------



## Bluth (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, this manga has everything!!!  Awesome main character, manly fights, hilarious comedy, hot babes, good to great artwork, everything!!!  At the end of chapter 4 when they picked up the car, I almost died laughing.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 13, 2010)

Read all four of the chapters currently out in one sitting. I like what the mangaka does with shadows and sometimes goofy expressions (I surrender! XD). The way they asked Ken to join, pickaxe and all. Wouldn't have minded seeing him with an afro at all. Chapter 4 was great, not just with the action but with how Ken got Jang to bow his head and letting him in because he apologized.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup. Thus far, Park Tae Seo is my favorite character. 

And the comedy is done right. The manga is serious when it needs to be but otherwise is humorous.


----------



## Brian (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the comedy in this manga at first glance you wouldn't think of it as having much comedy but it's packed with the right amount of comedy and action. The switch between different styles in the art is nice.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 15, 2010)

Sun-Ken Rock is awesome 

*subscribes*


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2010)

Chapter 5


----------



## Gecka (Jan 23, 2010)

Chapter 5

Oh fuck


----------



## Proxy (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry, Gecka.

Good chapter though. Slowly but surely, they're building themselves up and putting on a good front.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 23, 2010)

I love when big dudes are used correctly like a force to be reckoned...great chap .


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome chap, they finally have an office


----------



## BVB (Jan 23, 2010)

DAMN!!!

this manga is the most awesome, most badass, most everything manga I've ever read.

Need more chapter, need more chapter, NEED MORE CHAPTERS!!!


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Karotte said:


> DAMN!!!
> 
> this manga is the most awesome, most badass, most everything manga I've ever read.
> 
> Need more chapter, need more chapter, NEED MORE CHAPTERS!!!



I've seen till volume 6, if you say from now is the best wait and see what will happen..you are gonna be amazed from pure epicness


----------



## BVB (Jan 23, 2010)

If this manga will ever be released in my country, I'm definitely going to buy it.

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2010)

It's pretty interesting that Ken plans to use online gaming as a means to make his business grow and everything seems to be going well with Yumin. I wonder how long his good luck will last.


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 23, 2010)

Just read it, and all I can say is that I was pleasantly surprised. Everything about this series is kickass, especially the comedy. 

From what I see, the GLORIOUS doesn't end any time soon so


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2010)

Gecka


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

chapter 6 just got uploaded

EDIT: holy fuck praxy you fucking esper

this is like ultimate hivemind


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2010)

I just read it. It's getting better and better.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome chap 

cant wait for chapter 7


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

proxy, spread this magnificence through your influence


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2010)

I shall try.


----------



## Brian (Feb 17, 2010)

Ken is a fool for refusing


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 17, 2010)

maybe he came already


----------



## Proxy (Feb 17, 2010)

He loves only one


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2010)

But many love him


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 17, 2010)

Brian said:


> Ken is a fool for refusing



Ken is pro for having morals!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 17, 2010)

morally correct gangster


----------



## Proxy (Feb 17, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> morally correct gangster



That's unpossible


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 17, 2010)

Proxy said:


> That's unpossible



Not for Ken.


----------



## Goku• (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone know how many chapters theres actually been so far?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

read the first 6 chapters good manga, more chapters need to be scanned.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 20, 2010)

Where can I find Ch 6 and 7?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 20, 2010)

Mangafox has 6 

7 isnt out yet


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 20, 2010)

only 6 for now


----------



## Brian (Feb 20, 2010)

Goku said:


> Does anyone know how many chapters theres actually been so far?



Not sure on the exact number of chapters, but so far there's 8 volumes.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm on the Bandwagon


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

I WANT TO READ ALL OF IT 

and hey everyone :WOW


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

damn awesome


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

Sun Ken is so badass series


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 22, 2010)

damn straight


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 22, 2010)

i refuse to check out the raws


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

never anyone forced ya to do it, lol


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 22, 2010)

I didnt too actually 

dun wanna be spoiled :33


----------



## Brian (Mar 17, 2010)

I want new chap


----------



## Gecka (Mar 17, 2010)

Sexy set proxy


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 17, 2010)

I want my Sun Ken Rock Now


----------



## Proxy (Mar 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Whoa..from which chapter is your sig again?



I'm not sure. I just found it online 


Gecka said:


> Sexy set proxy


 Thanks



Brian said:


> I know right
> 
> it's not that hard to scan some pages, then clean it up



Laziness is a sin . They need to get to work 



Michael Lucky said:


> I want my Sun Ken Rock Now



It needs to happen and now. How much longer do we have to wait


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 17, 2010)

Proxy said:


> It needs to happen and now. How much longer do we have to wait



they probably busy looking for new Ken Rock members 


*Spoiler*: _Gang Auditions_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnjb8Hx76u8[/YOUTUBE]




who do you think ken would pick there?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 17, 2010)

The first guy.

Every group needs an older/more mature member


----------



## Brian (Mar 17, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The first guy.
> 
> Every group needs an older/more mature member



They should get the old guy, who's stand was ruined in the first chap.

He could be the cook


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2010)

chapters are taking long to get scaned


----------



## Stephen (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah they are -____-


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 19, 2010)

Sun-Ken Rock has such an interesting comedic input - I'm really digging it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah, hope they translate the other chaps soon

wouldnt it be crazy that all of them just got translated all of a sudden :WOW


----------



## Proxy (Mar 19, 2010)

We can only hope that happens.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2010)

I am faithful in Ken's capabilities and the abilities of our translators


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 20, 2010)

THANK YOU


----------



## Gabe (Mar 20, 2010)

new chapter was good


----------



## Brian (Mar 20, 2010)

I never felt more bad for a prostitute than I did for Mama and Miss Rya, ouch. Well I liked that this chapter showed a more serious side to Ken, and that the oldman is playing the role of mentor to him. 

I can't wait for the next chapter when Ken kicks all of their asses


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 20, 2010)

it was an epic chap


----------



## Proxy (Mar 20, 2010)

Finally, and the chapter was worth it.

Still, they could use a better proofreader for this. Looking forward to a constant release of chapters.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 22, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> yeah, hope they translate the other chaps soon
> 
> wouldnt it be crazy that all of them just got translated all of a sudden :WOW



The mere thought of it is mind-gobbling! I'm still hoping though 

Nice relishing chapter, Ken needed some slight inspiration to further strengthen his resolve. Worth it, can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm kinda confused with the pacing  after chapter 5 .


----------



## Proxy (Mar 22, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I'm kinda confused with the pacing  after chapter 5 .



Look at it this way: things just got serious


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm okay with that but I just don't remember why he was in that place on chapter 6 and who is that girl , gonna reread it later.


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 22, 2010)

Ken is the best I mean, who beats up a shitload of guys and gets great head afterwards? Not Superman!!!! but maybe Batman though


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 22, 2010)

he's Ken Rock 



Meztryn said:


> The mere thought of it is mind-gobbling! I'm still hoping though
> 
> Nice relishing chapter, Ken needed some slight inspiration to further strengthen his resolve. Worth it, can't wait for the next chapter.



that would be like really epic, I doubt i'll catch up quickly tho 

but it'll be an epic treat 

and yeah, interesting chapter, focuses more on the more seemingly sublime yet compelling side of the story (I mean him getting inspiration and stuff)


----------



## Proxy (Mar 24, 2010)

Chapter 8 is out, but it's only on their site for now.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 25, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> he's Ken Rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A treat for sure, it's making me nod already


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)

Those guys in the white suits, '4 White Prince,' look like they might actually give Ken a challenge. Love the panel where the guy randomly explained why they don't carry katanas lol.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 27, 2010)

This gave me a good laugh


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2010)

new chapter was good he beat the crap out of the guys waiting for him the ones in white look like trouble though.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ch. 9


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*WHY DID THEY HAVE TO DO THAT TO HER!!!! I hope Mr.Ken Kills everyone*




Thanks for the link


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2010)

Ooh count me in. The art looks quite tasty


----------



## Proxy (Apr 3, 2010)

adee said:


> Ooh count me in. The art looks quite tasty



You can't go wrong with anything by Boichi. Check out his other stories as well.


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2010)

Boichi's artwork generally is one of the top out there


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 4, 2010)

Proxy said:


> You can't go wrong with anything by Boichi. Check out his other stories as well.



What other stuff did he write?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 4, 2010)

dumbfounded

One shot

dumbfounded

one shot

dumbfounded

one shot


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2010)

chapter 9 is on one manga already


----------



## Gecka (Apr 6, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> ch.30
> 
> One shot
> 
> ...



aaahhh

the good stuff


----------



## Brian (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like the big dogs have arrived.

Miss Ryu =O


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

It's too much back and forward between comedy and seriousness in this manga/manwha(?)

It's annoying at times.


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 8, 2010)

Meh, it's a nice amalgamation of the two - but in general, yeah.

Anyways, Ken was as shocked as it can get when he found her - I hope the fight entails some more badassery.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 24, 2010)

Ch. 10 Download


----------



## Proxy (Jun 1, 2010)

Chapter 11


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks prox 

I think this is a godo amount, been letting it pile up so I can read in one go


----------



## Proxy (Jun 2, 2010)

From what I hear, chapter 12 is coming out soon


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2010)

fuck yes


----------



## Lupin (Jun 3, 2010)

Love the comedy. The action is cool too. Too bad the updates are irregular.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2010)

chapter 11 was good sen took a beating and still did not give up and fought well


----------



## Brian (Jun 3, 2010)

ch.34

For your scanning pleasure


----------



## Proxy (Jun 20, 2010)

End of Vol. 1: Ch. 12


----------



## Bluth (Jun 20, 2010)

Going to train in the mountains.....this manga is so fucking manly.  

I just wished we didn't have to wait so long for chapters.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 24, 2010)

just read chapter 12 on 1000manga, so awesome *.*
camp training on the mountains


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

This series is so awesome.Too bad it is so underrated.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 24, 2010)

Blade said:


> This series is so awesome.Too bad it is so underrated.


and that it isn't weekly.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nominate for MoTM


----------



## Lupin (Jun 25, 2010)

The releases are too irregular for me. But other than that, it's still pretty badass. Go pickaxe


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 25, 2010)

Looooooovely


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2010)

Sun Ken Rock will be MOTM easily.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 27, 2010)

Ch. 13 Download


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 27, 2010)

Sweet colored pages/cover


Looks like they have themselves a new pet.  


Ken


----------



## Proxy (Jun 27, 2010)

Definitely, Ken


----------



## Bluth (Jun 28, 2010)

Daaaammmmnnnnnnn! Ken=, how does he not let temptation get to him!?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

I wonder how popular this is in korea


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

chapter 13 is also out on on line reading ch.10
lol pickaxe again 
I guess Ken isn't gay or in love, he is simply the classical protagonist clumsy wimp with women


----------



## Smoke (Feb 6, 2011)

That was a great chapter.


Yumin is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2011)

more powerful than a hit from Love's Tengumaru.

Latest chapter. Man this story has soo much potential. I can't wait for more


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome manga is awesome. Too bad the latest chapter was a bit messed up with pages out of order etc, but still really liking where this is going.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I had to rearrange the pages myself to make any sense of it. I liked how the story was told, though. I'm looking forward to the next chapter.

Yumin


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

Scan for 24.

here

Fuck yea Ken


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Ken is one of the most badass main characters.


And the chapter was good.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 13, 2011)

Porcupine head got clubbed twice


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

he's always gonna get clubbed by old ppl


----------



## weaper (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of SKR so for those interested I created a website with every info available about that great manga. Feel free to tell me if I forgot anything.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 5, 2011)

Just finish reading chapter four.
This manga is so full of win. Hell! It's gold worthy.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2011)

latest chapter

i(t) came 

food will never be the same again


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably the best filler chapter I've ever read.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Probably the best filler chapter I've ever read.



I agree.

Best filler ever.


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2011)

44 awesome chapter

view point of yumin and that disguise, just so fucking awesome


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 4, 2011)

I feel like we're gonna see a lot more of that fodder in the future.


----------



## weaper (Jun 13, 2011)

a new chapter was released and a new arc begin : here's the Scan


----------



## Drakor (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice, a funny guy with a funny background. Wonder how Ken will work his way around this impending disaster with Yumin


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2011)

i am curious as to how he averts the coming disaster too


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 14, 2011)

Hilarious chapter. 

If Yumin finds out...


----------



## weaper (Jun 17, 2011)

new chapter (47) is out on 
Italian is getting cheeky, that must stop 
great SKR as always


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

poor ken 

he needs to take a dump


----------



## Ender (Jun 17, 2011)

poor ken


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 17, 2011)

Chapter 43 was wild......................I mean WOW
current chapter looks to be interesting


----------



## Drakor (Jun 22, 2011)

The bolded is wrong



Too much...page 6, 12...26


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Ken's face on page 21 of chap 48 would scare little children.


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 22, 2011)

Great chapter, Lol " I can't tell her I need to go take a shit."


----------



## Gecka (Jun 23, 2011)

Italian Stallion

nuff said


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, Benito did all the girls.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Chapter 51 & 52 out. I fell in love with this manga.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 3, 2011)

I fell in love with Benito.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

It's not the size of your thing that makes you worthwile. First you have to prove yourself.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 4, 2011)

ken owns a billion dollar casino and he's working as a road manager


----------



## Punpun (Jul 4, 2011)

A true boss has to know how his employee live.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 4, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> ken owns a billion dollar casino and he's working as a road manager



Then the girls manager is so coincided she didn't realize he was wearing Armani, and the best of it at that


----------



## Punpun (Jul 4, 2011)

Armani suits are only worth 1000 thousands dollars. I don't know what the mangaka was smoking but I doubt that the best is that cheap.

Heck you can have one for less than 800dollars on their site.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 4, 2011)

according to this: 19 Weeks

armani is second only to brioni and those are about 6k each so i'd say ken is living in styleeeee


----------



## Punpun (Jul 4, 2011)

Those suits only cost 800 too 1000 dollars. Though that's the summer collection.


----------



## hadou (Jul 4, 2011)

This manga has so much potential I can't wait for what comes next. Hands down, it is one of the best projects being worked on right now.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 5, 2011)

Read all the chapters.  One of my favorites so far.

Now, the wait begins.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 5, 2011)

New to this manga, caught up and really like it. It's hilarious hes a road manager and he owns the whole company pahaha. Can't wait till they are like on snap this ken is our owner.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

New chapter is out. He will do it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 5, 2011)

Those fans look so fierce, so the korean soldiers like pop music. I prefer the Gintama's Otsū-chan's Imperial Guard


----------



## Punpun (Jul 5, 2011)

Not pop music. K-pop.


----------



## Ender (Jul 6, 2011)

f-en lucky ken ...all these girls offering themselves to him   but id still go w/yumin


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 6, 2011)

Road manager of the company he owns a share of, oh the possibilities. 

I'm glad to see this thread is active. :33


----------



## Punpun (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not a share. He has 55% of the company. For all purpose he is the boss.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

chapter 54 
oh man Ken how can you be such a gentleman 

any one else would have melted, but you are hard as a rock


----------



## Punpun (Jul 6, 2011)

Man Ken is not going to be okay with that guy attitude for long.


----------



## Ender (Jul 6, 2011)

thats cause ken is the boss


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am avoiding any spoiler from this thread but I just read the first chapter and hooked my right out the bat. I am going to read this. >.<


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2011)

Ken  is a pimp.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 6, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> thats cause ken is the boss



In all the sens of the term at that.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

i can't wait for ken to bust that fucking manager a new one


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 6, 2011)

i wonder how long ken is going to keep this up


----------



## Punpun (Jul 6, 2011)

He will go to japan. And Then Yakuzas. Yakuzas everywhere. He will snaps and bust that asshole manager/yakuza a new one.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 6, 2011)

yakuza's are nothing to ken. ken needs to fight strong people again


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 6, 2011)

wow at chap 53

simply wow

edit: LOL 54

this is crazy!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 6, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> wow at chap 53
> 
> simply wow
> 
> ...



they censored it


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 6, 2011)

I know but I never expected to see that in a Seinen manga, I know it's mature but I didn't know they could go that far.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 6, 2011)

Ken you are not into a shounen romance, just fuck them.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 6, 2011)

The guy responsible for his parents death that happens to be the biggest syndicate in Japan is a Yakuza. They be strong guy.


----------



## Ender (Jul 6, 2011)

no its not censored  its how its drawn  i've read the raws up to the latest chap


----------



## hadou (Jul 6, 2011)

It is irritating to see the main character being treated like crap for so many chapters, especially when the impression given of him beforehand is totally different


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 6, 2011)

where do you guys read Sun-Ken usually? 

where i read it, doesn't have 53 or 54. >.>


----------



## hadou (Jul 6, 2011)

sunkenrock.com

this site always has the latest chapter online the fastest.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I had no clue there was even something like this. Thanks man, i should've probably looked harder.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> no its not censored  its how its drawn  i've read the raws up to the latest chap



Raws as in french version ? If yes mind sharing it to us (me) ? :33


----------



## Berserk (Jul 7, 2011)

Chapters 53 and 54; wow, just wow.

Lol, the panel after he gets slapped.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 7, 2011)

Sun ken rock just keeps getting better


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2011)

I do wonder what is in store for just in Japan.  Perhaps Ken will have an encounter with the gang that killed his parents.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 7, 2011)

Think Benito will go through the Mafia boss's request?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 7, 2011)

hadou said:


> sunkenrock.com
> 
> this site always has the latest chapter online the fastest.



repped, cheers now can read 53 and 54.


----------



## Ender (Jul 7, 2011)

ofc he wont  shoot Ken?


----------



## weaper (Jul 7, 2011)

SKR lvl 55 : Link removed
last chap of vol 9, enjoy


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm* SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* ready to see Ken kick some ass!


----------



## Punpun (Jul 7, 2011)

Ken won't be okay with this. At all. New director has a good design though.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, he looks very dangerous. I can't wait for the director to find out Ken is the *BAWS*!


----------



## Punpun (Jul 7, 2011)

Now I will laugh every time someone mention Bleach has having good character design/Kubo wanting to be a fashion designer. Boichi, thanks to computerized art, is able to pull off much better thing.

Ken is the Huge sponsor and wants to protect their future. Meanwhile they are being blackmailed and fucked. Damn  next volume gonna be the shit.


----------



## weaper (Jul 7, 2011)

The thing really interesting is that Ken DOESN'T KNOW that he own the company. He is doing the job not as someone hiding that fact but as a real Road Manager. For him, he left that world behind...

btw Punpun what do you mean "computerized art" ? it's all drawn by hand, Boichi is just that great.


----------



## Ender (Jul 7, 2011)

i like where this is heading 

no, not french, but here r the raws regardless


----------



## weaper (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah but those are only up to vol 10 and in chinese, I think that the french public raws are up to that point too, go look on jcafe for it


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

i looked at the raw for 60/61 :rofl

ken what have you gotten yourself into this time around


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing at how quickly they are scanned and released. The manga must be far ahead of us then.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 8, 2011)

weaper said:


> btw Punpun what do you mean "computerized art" ? it's all drawn by hand, Boichi is just that great.



It is not. He uses photo then line them with photoshop. Just like Asano Inio (Oyasumi punpun, Solanin)

Heck just read the bonus at the end of each volume, you see his adventure where he takes photo/scene he will use in his manga. Why do a lot of scenes are so alike with the photo ? Computerized art is the answer. (err maybe not the good term, but you get the idea)

This new style is widely used nowaydays in Seinen publication.


----------



## weaper (Jul 8, 2011)

Punpun said:


> It is not. He uses photo then line them with photoshop. Just like Asano Inio (Oyasumi punpun, Solanin)
> 
> Heck just read the bonus at the end of each volume, you see his adventure where he takes photo/scene he will use in his manga. Why do a lot of scenes are so alike with the photo ? Computerized art is the answer. (err maybe not the good term, but you get the idea)
> 
> This new style is widely used nowaydays in Seinen publication.



nope, those photos are used as support material, like any other mangaka.
you can't guess how water will move under some circumstance or what the coliseum looks like.
Boichi don't do computerized art nor CG, it's DRAWN.
I have some sketch if you really are convinced of that "computerized" thing but I assure you that you are wrong


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 8, 2011)

Usually an artist uses techniques like that to digitally reference backgrounds. I don't know what Sun ken Rock's release schedule is like though so it could go either way.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey look at this, weekly release, totally hand drawn too. Boichi do the same.  Not that it is a bad thing. I'm pretty fond of this "new" style.


----------



## weaper (Jul 8, 2011)

the chapter of Sun Ken Rock are from 24 to 100 page long. It's a monthly release and like any other mangaka he has assistant. One studio of assistant in Korean and another one in Japan.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't see how that invalidates the hypothese he uses computers. Pretty much every seinen author does it now. Boichi uses cgi/computers for his backgrounds, cars.


----------



## weaper (Jul 8, 2011)

when you look at the line of his drawing, let's say the coliseum or even the lamborghini car, you can say that it's obviously by hand (maybe a graphic tab) but not some pic synthetised


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 8, 2011)

I read the raws and


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not even by chapter 62, which is the latest chapter on that website endler provided, ken hasn't been revealed as the boss of the whole company, fuuuuuu. Plus that manager still continues to smack him around.... im getting tired of this shit


----------



## weaper (Jul 8, 2011)

@PunPun, it may use the pic as reference but the manga is from start to end drawn by hand, not some photo editing. Look at the extra "Mister Spoon is watching you". That's what it looks like when you use photo in manga.

SKR is available till vol 11 in french and vol 12 in japanese. public raws like those on jcafe are only up to vol 10 (till lvl 62).

@c3ss4rr : Now for a little spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ken go back to being the boss at lvl 67 of vol 11


----------



## Punpun (Jul 8, 2011)

Totally, Just like there is plenty of differents pencils, photoshop is just another tool. It doesn't in any way discredit the artist.

Heck if you want to see the difference between someone who mastered this tool and someone who didn't just compare Bleach's ramen cup with Oyasumi punpun. Or Gantz's art with SunKen Rock art.


----------



## weaper (Jul 8, 2011)

anyways, here are some of the sketch of his that I stumbled onto. those are so great that I need to share them (they are on sunkenrock.com but if you didn't looked at the "Art" page, here they are) from SKR and Rakia : 

my favourite of Rakia 

ps : why do I have 1 post for 1 page ? it's a damn pain


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 8, 2011)

Ken knows how to get himself into it


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 8, 2011)

so does anybody know where i could find the raws in french?


----------



## weaper (Jul 8, 2011)

you can find here : he continued to go downwards while Love *didn't move* from that position
but I don't know if they are really farther than us, especially with our current pace of release.


----------



## weaper (Jul 9, 2011)

SKR lvl 56 anyone ? look on 
enjoy


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 9, 2011)

I really just wanna see Ken's reaction when he realized that his gang owns the place where he works, I can predict it'll be hilarious. 

Good chapter though.


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't wait when they find out that Ken Is actually the boss.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't wait for Ken to fuck up the director.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2011)

Berserk said:


> I can't wait for Ken to fuck up the director.



I just want to see his reaction when he realizes that Ken owns the company.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2011)

Boss Benito


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

Holy shit she came to be fucked. Ken is going to bash some fucker head. 

Anf I, for one, really likes this arc. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## S (Jul 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I just want to see his reaction when he realizes that Ken owns the company.


Does that mean all the bitches belongs to Ken from now on? Ken


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

All the bitches of Seoul already belonged to him. Just sayin'.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 10, 2011)

He doesn't even want them. How he didn't just take that singer there and then is pretty admirable. Just wants his sexy little cop.


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2011)

OH SNAP!! Love the ending!! KEN ABOUT TO SMACK SOME BITCHES


----------



## S (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder what she wants


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

Berserk said:


> I can't wait for Ken to fuck up the director.



Yeah, I read the latest chapters and...

Well...

Yeah...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm new to the manga, but I read up to chapter 54 in 2 days  and today life bless me with the new chapter so I'm like , anyways I can't wait for then to got to japan 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and the comeback


----------



## Alpha (Jul 11, 2011)

BlackfeatherDragon, read it off sunkenrock.com chapter 56 is out on there.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yeah, I read the latest chapters and...
> 
> Well...
> 
> Yeah...



Could you provide spoilers?


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

i thought there would a scan for 57 out with the activity of this thread  but sadly i am mistaken


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I do wonder what is in store for just in Japan.  Perhaps Ken will have an encounter with the gang that killed his parents.


I think it would be too early for this



Berserk said:


> Think Benito will go through the Mafia boss's request?


idk, he seems like he is getting too attached to boss Ken , so my bets are in that he is not going through with it 



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> BlackfeatherDragon, read it off sunkenrock.com chapter 56 is out on there.


----------



## 12456 (Jul 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Could you provide spoilers?




*Spoiler*: _ch.57-58?_ 



Director KG turns out to be a bit too much for Ken to handle (although it seems he _might_ have said something that made Ken lose his composure). Neckbrace ftw.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Could you provide spoilers?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I read the raws only so I can only gleam from what happens in the pictures but...

Ken finds the ugly guy, has a spat with him, the director KG guy comes out, they talk, and then fight. Director kicks his ass, he has to wear a neck-cast or whatever. Was a real fight too, he didn't let him win.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you sure that Ken gave it his all?  

I have trouble believing that some random company director could beat Ken.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure to tell you the truth.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YOUR JOKING?! Wow thats actually tiny bit pissed me off. But I am going for since he took his road manager job he stopped focusing on his training.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just finish reading it, and it seemed like it, but at the end he had the goofy kind of face on, it seems like it but I wouldn't judge so quickly until the spoiler is translated







SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR JOKING?! Wow thats actually tiny bit pissed me off. But I am going for since he took his road manager job he stopped focusing on his training.



*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe that's what happen, I mean he really had a busy life as a road manager so it would make sense that he had to forgo his training, especially since it technically is not the mafia life anymore


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 11, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR JOKING?! Wow thats actually tiny bit pissed me off. But I am going for since he took his road manager job he stopped focusing on his training.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's been road manager for like what? A week. I'm sorry if Ken got beaten it's not because of his lack of training.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

So I read the raws.. And  bit of volume 11. Volume 11 will fucking deliver.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> So I read the raws.. And  bit of volume 11. Volume 11 will fucking deliver.



What chapters does volume 11 bring?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

No idea. It was only an extract. But gawd there is some fucking spread.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you think you can toss me the link?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

*SPOILER  HEAVY !!!!*



I believe those are part of chapter 67 if I were to believe Weaper.. So the fifth chapter of volume 11.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, +rep. But it starts from 68, how can I start from 63?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

There is no way. It's a teaser from the french publicator to promote the volume. And volume 11's raw is nowhere to be seen in the web..


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 11, 2011)

So wait what chapter are the Raws up to now?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

62.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

And I believe I understood why Ken in the next chapter


*Spoiler*: _more than just speculation_ 



Got his ass kicked. The guy had to promise him he won't fuck them anymore, it would be coherent with the synopsis of volume 11


----------



## Alpha (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That proves there has to be a reason for Ken's defeat but oh my that was fucking amazing. Just made me love Sun Ken Rock abit more


----------



## Punpun (Jul 11, 2011)

Well that's what I deducted from the synopsis/resume of volume 11 and what happened before.. This time being  the only time he had such discussion with the director.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the spoiler tags guys/gals. The temptation to click is almost unbearable.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 11, 2011)

68


*Spoiler*: __ 



Grand Theft Sun-ken Rock


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

Ch. 68


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's going to be an awesome few chapters, I loved the Director's reaction to seeing that Ken was the Boss.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmm, 57 is very interesting.  Doesn't seem like Ken is serious.


----------



## Ender (Jul 12, 2011)

58 is out too


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 the reaction of the guy was so priceless


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

Meh not the best chapters but you know it will pick up soon. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So no reason to his loss, he just plan got beat. 

*Spoiler for future chapters:*































But doesn't that contradict later chapters when he suddenly shits himself and runs off in fear, if he beaten him before surely he wouldn't be that scared? So something big will have to happen inbetween to restore Ken's dominance.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 12, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Meh not the best chapters but you know it will pick up soon.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



well ken *is* the mafia, and after the Italy arc they most likely outgun several gangs let alone a guy and his studio


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

True, but girls in 58 looked pretty amazing, especially the last panel. Haha


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like the director really is genuinely stronger than Ken.

For now.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 12, 2011)

Seems like I was partially right. No need to spoiler discution related to thos echapters as they are out.. Ken would have wiped his ass if the fight continued. And if he had a true reason to fight him, and well if it didn't saw him as his boss.

Lot of reasono that explains why Ken is so gonna destroy KG if they were to have a true fight to death.


----------



## Distance (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha! Ken got his ass whipped!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 12, 2011)

i totally did not expect that. good chapters though


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

Chapters 58.5-59 are out.

XscansX DDL


----------



## Punpun (Jul 13, 2011)

TRIGUN Reference in my sun ken rock ? Boichi is such a great man. 

this

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASH. 



this

Dat murderer eyes. 

Ken became all rusty right ?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 13, 2011)

Ken is just going through a classical dehype phase. 

Anyway i'm liking all this road manager stuff, it's refreshing and the girls are funny.


----------



## weaper (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, reference to the movie Trigun Badland Rumble in SKR lvl 58.5 
btw, Boichi also did a Trigun oneshot called Trigun - The Lost Plant, you ought to try it (like all of Boichi other work)
read it here : this


----------



## Alpha (Jul 13, 2011)

Seiko said:


> I can't believe Ken lost
> 
> He should have brought Pickaxe



Who is that in your avatar btw?



I love how Ken gets allllllll the girls.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 13, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Who is that in your avatar btw?
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Ken gets allllllll the girls.



Because Ken is a boss


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok I am in Chapter 51.. I am almost there.. >.<


----------



## Distance (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 58.8 and 59 were decent. These girls are all crazy for Ken! I want to see how long it takes before he loses his cool around them. Since the last chapter where he got beaten up, I'm starting to think anything unfortunate can happen to Ken now.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 14, 2011)

What will power Ken has.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome manga


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 15, 2011)

My first son. His name will be Kitano Ken. Boss.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 15, 2011)

Dat car chase.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Thats his smell. Fucking amazing.

Ken is beast.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 15, 2011)

*SAY MY NAME BITCH !*


​


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 15, 2011)

Ken is still bad ass


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 15, 2011)

my reaction to chapter 60:  my god this guy is a saint ->


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2011)

Holy shit.  The scans have caught up to the raws this fast?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 15, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> my reaction to chapter 60:  my god this guy is a saint ->



He isn't. Did you see his hand ? He fucking crushed it in order to not break the promise he did to his loved one. It's way more awesome than him just being a saint.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 15, 2011)

Punpun said:


> He isn't. Did you see his hand ? He fucking crushed it in order to not break the promise he did to his loved one. It's way more awesome than him just being a saint.



oh my god how did I miss that, I must've still be sleepy, Ken for president , anyways as I catch up slowly I see how this people are signing their dead sentence


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 15, 2011)

is all over


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2011)

That sick nasty twisted fuck.


You know who i'm talking about.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 15, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> That sick nasty twisted fuck.
> 
> 
> You know who i'm talking about.



relax ken punches will be like tactical nukes to the face, I really do hope he gets an horrible end


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2011)

The Boss, he's back 

his vacation is over 

he's back to business now


----------



## Punpun (Jul 15, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> That sick nasty twisted fuck.



The deputy ? KG's face when he said those famous word.. Dat fucking face. 

Weaper, if you happens to be here.. What now ? You guys have v12 raws ?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 15, 2011)

Its time to cancel christmas
hes back


----------



## Punpun (Jul 15, 2011)

Next arc gonna be Ken in the political world. Time to become deputy. Just like in Sanctuary. Had Ken a more decomplexed sexuality and be a bit more of a bastard he would exactly be like the Yakuza in Sanctuary.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2011)

Ken is badass.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 15, 2011)

Check this pic


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Check this pic..... actually no high chance I'll get banned.

You know what pic I am talking about!


----------



## weaper (Jul 15, 2011)

@PunPun : Yes we have the raws of volume 12

btw, those chapter (up to level 69 aren't from my team), we are currently at level 63 so you'll have to wait a couple more days for us to begin SKR volume 12.
btw, 69 isn't the end of volume 11, there is 2 more chapter left in it. 
So here's the deal : we will release level 64 to 71 and then begin vol 12 (level 72 to 79)


----------



## Punpun (Jul 15, 2011)

That's.. That's some fucking great news. Thank you very much for your great work.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait, so there's raws up to 79?


----------



## weaper (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah, volume raws goes up to level 79 and there should be one or two more already published in the mag Shonen Gahosha, we'll do those afterward.
Enjoy


----------



## BVB (Jul 15, 2011)

Why the hell is Ken such a pussy? A real mafia-men would've fucked them all already.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 15, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Why the hell is Ken such a pussy? A real mafia-men would've fucked them all already.




He would of died to the twins long ago if he had gave into lust...he's a true leader with great respect, strong physical power and insight, he also emphasizes unity while sharing his own monetary wealth for the greater good and community. 

For he is...the boss


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 15, 2011)

Ken would be a great role model for kids reading the manga.

If there wasn't so much porn.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Ken would be a great role model for kids reading the manga.
> 
> If there wasn't so much porn.



Hahaha this is so true. I mean to avoid tempation like that. I will there are only few men who could honestly avoid that tempation.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 16, 2011)

FAAAAALLLCCCCCCCCOOOOOOONNNNNNNN   PAAAAANNNNNNNCCCHHH!!


----------



## Punpun (Jul 16, 2011)

This should end it

They really cared about their car didn't they ? 

This should end it

Dat pun. 

This should end it

This.. This is just gonna be so great.

Link removed

It was. 


Link removed

Dat Wrath. 

Link removed

Someone gonna need reconstructive surgery.

Dat fucking chapter.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2011)

i don't think he'll have any surgery where he's going


----------



## Punpun (Jul 16, 2011)

Ken never kill. Kae-lyn is charged to do it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2011)

doesn't matter, and didn't mean that anyways


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder how the fight with the director will go this time.


----------



## Distance (Jul 16, 2011)

Sun-ken Rock chapter 60-70! I think I'm falling in love with this manga.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I wonder how the fight with the director will go this time.



Not much will change.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2011)

epic face


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 16, 2011)

Rofl


----------



## Neelon (Jul 16, 2011)

Rofl KG got trolled hard


----------



## BVB (Jul 16, 2011)

This manga.. it's incredible. It's godly.

greatest manga ever.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 16, 2011)

Ken vs. KG is going to be a good fight.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2011)

You know you can tell when scanltaors and translators really love a manga.


Wish Wolf guy could get that kind of attention.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

^ That deserves rep. So true. I mean there are scan groups doing these soooo quickly I mean I love it but if wolf guy got something like that would amazing


----------



## Destin (Jul 16, 2011)

For convenience's sake: XscansX Online Reader (71-71.5)

XscansX and Random Scanations were releasing these fairy quickly.  Always cool when groups have a little competition with each other and like the manga as well.  I'm not sure about others, but I generally get more motivated when I have someone else that I'm working with/against.  Guess that finishes up Volume 11 then and they can get started on Volume 12.  Always appreciated guys.

"Oh fuck... who the hell are you?" Lol.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 16, 2011)

Just caught up with it again from 59, and by god it just keeps getting better. 

Why hasn't this won it's own section for the manga of the month? =/


----------



## Punpun (Jul 16, 2011)

Ken. You're a boss worth dying for.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 16, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Just caught up with it again from 59, and by god it just keeps getting better.
> 
> Why hasn't this won it's own section for the manga of the month? =/



Fuck if I know.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 16, 2011)

Being up against Kira has that effect.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 16, 2011)

Man... MAN :amazed
This page got me hyped


----------



## Berserk (Jul 16, 2011)

Ken's dad, if he were alive:


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

Ken is so 


that was pretty much the reaction of everyone


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 17, 2011)

KG vs Ken will be 

I'm calling that Kae-Lyn is gonna mess all the rest of them up.


----------



## 12456 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm _so jealous_ of Boichis studio...


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2011)

those koreans are the work force behind all those epic scenes 

i was wondering how boichi managed to draw those scenes in 69 and that beer can explosion


----------



## Gecka (Jul 17, 2011)

Good to see that this manhwa is gettin some love on this forum


----------



## Alpha (Jul 17, 2011)

72 is out. Read Online


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kae Lyn is so hot. Good warm up chapter. Ken gonna fuck his shit up.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2011)

I like Ken when he is serious like this instead of being goofy.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 17, 2011)

Serious Ken is awesome, i agree. I do like goofy ken a bit better, lightens up the atmosphere kinda. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a feeling KG is gonna somehow try to use some type of weapon that he has concealed or something


----------



## Punpun (Jul 17, 2011)

And will get owned. Hard.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2011)

why boichi why did you put the cliff hanger at the end of 72


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 17, 2011)

Just read all 72 today and I must say this manga is awesome, I love how the author goes back and forth between awesome art and some hilarious drawings.


----------



## Distance (Jul 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Read 71-72, and I must say I'm pumped for Ken's fight. I bet he gets his ass whipped again.


----------



## S (Jul 18, 2011)

73 is out. easily
KG 
Where is your god boss now?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 18, 2011)

easily

"I'm not a genius. Just someone that can job just as you would change your t-shirt. That's why I can be The Boss.'



easily

And what a boss he is. 


easily

*BOSS*


----------



## Punpun (Jul 18, 2011)

Next on the list is the fucking deputy. Ken gonna overtakes the Political world.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2011)

Coloured page intro was so amazing. Fight was good. But that bastard what he did to his daughter needs to die.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 18, 2011)

Ken is a fraeaken genius though.


----------



## Distance (Jul 18, 2011)

I want a new chapter now, now, now! Distance can't wait any more!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

Ken is so smart lol


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 18, 2011)

chap 73... He just mind fucked KG  and now he's muso Tenshi'ing that ass  the entire entertainment business is under his command!


----------



## Berserk (Jul 18, 2011)

How sweet it will be, once the deputy is taken care of.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm waiting for it ^


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 18, 2011)

It'll be a sight to see


----------



## Punpun (Jul 18, 2011)

Berserk said:


> How sweet it will be, once the deputy is taken care of.



Ken, the youngest deputy of Korea.


----------



## Distance (Jul 18, 2011)

Coloured pages almost made my heart stop!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

Over under on Ken taking over the country?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 18, 2011)

Holy fuck, that color page is LEGENDARY.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Coloured page intro was so amazing. Fight was good. But that bastard what he did to his daughter needs to die.


he will die, once our warriors rest and eat and regain their strength, watching him get his punishment will be beautiful 


Matta Clatta said:


> Over under on Ken taking over the country?



Ken for president


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't like this fight.  I wanted an epic match with them being evenly matched or something.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 19, 2011)

^I liked it because Ken didn't beat his ass just physically, he mind fucked him at how smart he actually was


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 19, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I didn't like this fight.  I wanted an epic match with them being evenly matched or something.


KG was too frail to be an even match for Ken


----------



## Distance (Jul 19, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I didn't like this fight.  I wanted an epic match with them being evenly matched or something.



It shouldn't have been that simple, and Ken won too easily. He got fucked up before, why didn't he get fucked up again, or at least get hurt as much as he did before? Hope the author learns from his mistake and writes better fights next time. I'm not going to let it bother me though, I'm still enjoying this manga very much right now.


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2011)

lol? boichi has been doing the same thing the entire manga. ken if he doesn't fight seriously always is on the losing end.

only when he gets serious will he pull out a win. last time he fought he wasn't serious. this time he was and he wtf pwned him.

and it was epic


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jul 19, 2011)

Distance said:


> It shouldn't have been that simple, and Ken won too easily. He got fucked up before, why didn't he get fucked up again, or at least get hurt as much as he did before? Hope the author learns from his mistake and writes better fights next time. I'm not going to let it bother me though, I'm still enjoying this manga very much right now.



The way he explained it, Ken puts all his focus on one thing at a time, so during the first fight he was too focused on being a manager instead of a boss, which made him weaker. Once he switched back to being a boss he could then fight like one. That's what I got from his explanation, I don't think there's any mistake to be learned from, he wrote it this way on purpose.


----------



## Distance (Jul 19, 2011)

Muk said:


> lol? boichi has been doing the same thing the entire manga. ken if he doesn't fight seriously always is on the losing end.
> 
> only when he gets serious will he pull out a win. last time he fought he wasn't serious. this time he was and he wtf pwned him.
> 
> and it was epic





kijogigo said:


> The way he explained it, Ken puts all his focus on one thing at a time, so during the first fight he was too focused on being a manager instead of a boss, which made him weaker. Once he switched back to being a boss he could then fight like one. That's what I got from his explanation, I don't think there's any mistake to be learned from, he wrote it this way on purpose.



Well it makes much sense when you put it that way. So the boss wasn't that strong in the first place? That's a big shame. I don't like it when main characters are too strong. That's why I was happy when ken got beaten up the last time, it felt like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 19, 2011)

Distance said:


> Well it makes much sense when you put it that way. So the boss wasn't that strong in the first place? That's a big shame. I don't like it when main characters are too strong. That's why I was happy when ken got beaten up the last time, it felt like a breath of fresh air.



nah remember that half Korean half Vietnamese kid, the on that beat ken he is way stronger than ken and he seems to be the final boss


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 19, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> nah remember that half Korean half Vietnamese kid, the on that beat ken he is way stronger than ken and he seems to be the final boss



Yeah that guy actually beat him and i think he was the only 1 to beat a focused ken. Btw didnt we see him again after the first arc ended, somewhere in a rainy place?


----------



## Goom (Jul 19, 2011)

Just started this manwha.  On chapter 20 now and Ken is akumetsu level badass


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not a manhwa.


----------



## Distance (Jul 19, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> nah remember that half Korean half Vietnamese kid, the on that beat ken he is way stronger than ken and he seems to be the final boss





c3zz4rr said:


> Yeah that guy actually beat him and i think he was the only 1 to beat a focused ken. Btw didnt we see him again after the first arc ended, somewhere in a rainy place?



Oh yeah shit! That kid! But isn't that before Ken went training? Maybe Ken is around his level now, and could beat him?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 19, 2011)

Distance said:


> Oh yeah shit! That kid! But isn't that before Ken went training? Maybe Ken is around his level now, and could beat him?



well just as ken went to train, he could've done the same so we won't know until they meet again, but i predict ken will lose again which will make him realise he need further training or they will draw. Ken winning would be basically the author acknowledging that ken has surpassed all of his rivals.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, that guy is only better because Ken is not focused on being an assassin. The moment Ken become an assassin, he would be the best in the world.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 19, 2011)

i think it's about time sun-ken rock takes over manga of the month.


----------



## Goom (Jul 19, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> It's not a manhwa.



It's not?  Figured it was since it takes place in Korea.  Oh well


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> i think it's about time sun-ken rock takes over manga of the month.



Let's make this happen.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2011)

Definitely. The time of the Boss has arrived.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 19, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> i think it's about time sun-ken rock takes over manga of the month.



Unfortunately, with Toriko being eligible for nomination next month, this wont be possible, again.

It goes up against tough choices.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock definitely needs to win one of these upcoming months


----------



## Goom (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm glad I just started this manga now so I could quickly read over the whole manager arc.  It's time for boss ken to come back


----------



## Destin (Jul 21, 2011)

Chapter 74

Media Fire Online Reader


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

This was a fun chapter, nothing much to really say about this filler chapter.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

Glorious. 

Online Reader

Such a casanova. 

Online Reader

The only one to have free sex in a brothel. 

Online Reader

Raep Eyes.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 21, 2011)

Dat Italian Stallion. 

"...just this once."

I lost it at this.


----------



## Bluth (Jul 21, 2011)

Such an awesome manga.  So happy that this has become bigger, I've loved it ever since the start.

I can only imagine how epic this will become when Ken goes up against the yakuza in Japan eventually.


----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2011)

Chapter 74! 

F**king awesome! 

I'm glad the Kiss Club flourished. 

Morale of the story? Have fun!


----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

lost his bankai(losing bankai implies that you're close to death)

Please note that The italian Stalion is lasting more and even fulfills girls now. All thanks to Ken.


----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2011)

Punpun said:


> lost his bankai(losing bankai implies that you're close to death)
> 
> Please note that The italian Stalion is lasting more and even fulfills girls now. All thanks to Ken.



I noticed that too. Premature ejaculation is now a thing of the past for the Italian Stallion.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks to Ken.


----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Thanks to Ken.



That's right. Boss Ken taught him the ways.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

His erectyle dysfunction was the symbol of the disfunction of this italian mafioso that is a fearful coward. Ever since He accepted a new master, Ken, His erectile dysfunctin is now gone. That's deep. But glorious. 

Ken.


----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm still surprised that he didn't spread the cream sooner. He was banging a Korean girl after all, and everyone know that Asian cherries be tight, but the Italian must have learnt some great techniques from Ken to increase his stamina.


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

i finally caught up on Ken  i stopped at chap 59 to let this arc finish and it was worth it  DA BOSS IS BACK


----------



## Muk (Jul 21, 2011)

morale of the story

have fun and put thing so they flourish


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

we all need to to vote this shit for MotM


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 21, 2011)

we need to


----------



## Goom (Jul 21, 2011)

Punpun said:


> His erectyle dysfunction was the symbol of the disfunction of this italian mafioso that is a fearful coward. Ever since He accepted a new master, Ken, His erectile dysfunctin is now gone. That's deep. But glorious.
> 
> Ken.



Errr... he suffers from premature ejaculation not erectile dysfunction


----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

Same shit. He got huger and last longer since he joined a True Man.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

You have no evidence that his penis increased in size.


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

why r we talking about this...


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

We have nothing else to talk about at the moment.


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

id rather talkg about the hot chicks in the manga than the dicks


----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

The Chicks do the exact same thing as what we are doing young lad. And Please, if you can't handle the manliness this thread ain't for you.


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

lmao u think the chicks in the manga r talking abot the dicks in the manga?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

They mirin' hard rite.


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

what?? O_o


----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Send Space
> 
> Please note that The italian Stalion is lasting more and even fulfills girls now. All thanks to Ken.





Distance said:


> I noticed that too. Premature ejaculation is now a thing of the past for the Italian Stallion.





Punpun said:


> His erectyle dysfunction was the symbol of the disfunction of this italian mafioso that is a fearful coward. Ever since He accepted a new master, Ken, His erectile dysfunctin is now gone. That's deep. But glorious.
> 
> Ken.





Distance said:


> I'm still surprised that he didn't spread the cream sooner. He was banging a Korean girl after all, and everyone know that Asian cherries be tight, but the Italian must have learnt some great techniques from Ken to increase his stamina.





Goom said:


> Errr... he suffers from premature ejaculation not erectile dysfunction





Eternal Fail said:


> You have no evidence that his penis increased in size.





-Ender- said:


> why r we talking about this...





-Ender- said:


> id rather talkg about the hot chicks in the manga than the dicks





Punpun said:


> The Chicks do the exact same thing as what we are doing young lad. And Please, if you can't handle the manliness this thread ain't for you.





-Ender- said:


> lmao u think the chicks in the manga r talking abot the dicks in the manga?





Punpun said:


> They mirin' hard rite.



I love this thread! And I love Sun-Ken Rock!


----------



## Muk (Jul 21, 2011)

wait the entire chapter didn't have ken in it at all


----------



## Goom (Jul 21, 2011)

Just realized Ken could have banged 3 hot chicks already.  

A virgin by choice thats a true man


----------



## Punpun (Jul 21, 2011)

Only three ? 

Three that got promiscuous with him. A lot more that are in love with him. And he could have banged as many chicks as he wants.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

But he'll only love one.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 21, 2011)

Goom said:


> Just realized Ken could have banged 3 hot chicks already.
> 
> A virgin by choice thats a true man



Is he still a virgin after the incident with Kae-ly in Level 60?


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 21, 2011)

Italian Stallion living up to his name?


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

i think its like 6 or 7 girls  not 3  and a BJ doesn't count  he hasn't done it


----------



## Goom (Jul 21, 2011)

Major_Glory said:


> Is he still a virgin after the incident with Kae-ly in Level 60?



He is


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 21, 2011)

Goom said:


> He is



Is he?


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

i think he just means between her cheeks


----------



## Berserk (Jul 22, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i think he just means between her cheeks



Come on, how much clearer can it get?

Just look at the panel, NO CHEEKS!


----------



## Destin (Jul 22, 2011)

Chapters up to 77 are out.

Online

75
Deposit Files Uploaded 

76
Deposit Files Uploaded 

77
Deposit Files Uploaded


----------



## Punpun (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe those chapters happens before Ken goes back to them. A way to ssee what they did.

(I'm on ch. 75 tho)

Ending convinced me. THose are in-betweens chapters.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

why do you people always post ddls on such crappy dl sites 

i can only download a single file from deposit/uploaded 

it sucks 

76 returns to the main story 

wonder what 77 has in store


----------



## Punpun (Jul 22, 2011)

Holy shit dat fucking chapter 76. Like in the Godfather, Ken really accepted his job as The Boss. This is end of act one.


"It can't be helped".. Our Ken is all grown up now. 



---

Dat Evil face from Ken's right hand.




Plan is going great but here comes trouble. Like hell this fucktard can mess with The Boss.

New arc will be freakin' awesome.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Chapter 75. I'm so hungry for sushi right now...


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

dat 75: argh sushi 

and yeah 76 dat god father 

and 77 that evil face 

mediafire is the best to use 

i can do multi downloads without having to subscribe or anything


----------



## Punpun (Jul 22, 2011)

Muk said:


> dat 75: argh sushi
> 
> and yeah 76 dat god father
> 
> and 77 that evil face



The end opf the date with Yumin was clearly an hommage to the Godfather one. He ends the date and returns to work. Just like this. Like in the movie, a wall was formed.

And 77, The new bad guy seem to be on crack.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 22, 2011)

Do-heun, solid two chapters of curiosity. 

'I'm pretty good with wrenches too' 

I do hope he ends up seeing yumin again, and not getting fully engulfed in his work. =/


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

i hope he gets out of this depression phase  Bosses shouldn't be depressed


----------



## Goom (Jul 22, 2011)

Berserk said:


> Come on, how much clearer can it get?
> 
> Just look at the panel, NO CHEEKS!



He said beforehand in a earlier panel he was in between the cheeks.  

He is a virgin


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

i could have sworn he got deeper than just 'cheeks'

he had to clench his fist until it bleed so that he wouldn't shoot


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

76, for who ever hasn't read it yet.


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

77 isn't online yet .....


----------



## Goom (Jul 22, 2011)

Muk said:


> i could have sworn he got deeper than just 'cheeks'
> 
> he had to clench his fist until it bleed so that he wouldn't shoot



Theres some people that can get off just from the thought 

Why you people trying to defile ken


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

Ken only gets off for Yumin


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Has Ken even kissed Yumin yet? I can't remember.


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

no, hes only confessed to her once, but shes waiting for him to do it again. actually, i don think they've even held hands


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess the author is going to wait for the perfect time for them to kiss, and that's moments before she gets kidnapped...kekekeke


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope that Ken stays as serious as he was in this chapter.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

Distance said:


> I guess the author is going to wait for the perfect time for them to kiss, and that's moments before she gets kidnapped...kekekeke



i think it will be far more tragic, like she finds out that ken is the boss of the sun ken rock group right after the kiss or something like that


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

i hope shes more understanding when she finds out


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

I think there's more to Yumin than we actually think. Maybe she already know's that Ken is part of the strongest Mafia in Korea, and is using him to finally get to her father.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i hope shes more understanding when she finds out



I just want her to become a better character first.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

The author needs to do one of these little side stories for Yumin. Maybe a little story of her catching some gangsters. After beating the fuck out of them of course.


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

oh im sure we'll get more of her, especially since Sun Ken team has gotten big, I'm sure her team is already investigating stuff involving her


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Chapter 77.


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

this arc looks f-en epic


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the look of this new villain.


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

he's just a messenger  i wanna see da boss


----------



## Punpun (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not interested in some inbetween character. I'm more interested by his boss. We'll probably see the viet-korean guy again.

And Then, Ken will have his country.



---

-ender- Dat Same mind.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Team Sun-Ken Rock is going to get in to huge trouble with the Korean government sooner or later if they go through with this Real Estate plan. This story may get bigger than we actually think.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 22, 2011)

Not really Distance, The Korean government is alreayd corrupted and are influenced by people keeping the bubble alive. They are not sent by the government. Probably by some south-asian mafia. One where the viet guy belongs now.

Of course, they are backed up by some politicians. I sure hope the old fart that raped her daugther is one of them.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

It's just that Ken's mafia is not on any ones side but their own, and will obviously not work with the Korean government if they start to meddle with their plan for building their own country.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 22, 2011)

Only an handful of ppeople knows of this plan. For all others people who know of their activity on the real estate business, they are just cashing on a really lucrative business.

I foresee the arrival of a crazy South-asian gang.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Well then. Let the war begin!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i hope he gets out of this depression phase  Bosses shouldn't be depressed


me too, serious ken is cool, but ken is also funny 



Muk said:


> i think it will be far more tragic, like she finds out that ken is the boss of the sun ken rock group right after the kiss


and to  add more tragic she is kidnapped tight in that moment by a crack team of Japanese yakuza members , next arc ken goes rescue her starting a north east Asia gang war  


Distance said:


> I think there's more to Yumin than we actually think. Maybe she already know's that Ken is part of the strongest Mafia in Korea, and is using him to finally get to her father.






Distance said:


> Well then. Let the war begin!


I like this


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 22, 2011)

Ken is becoming more and more a boss by the time, i like his growth even the sad side. 

I fear Tae ambition, he has a lot of hate inside him. ryoma


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2011)

Some shit is brewing in the pot.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Ken is becoming more and more a boss by the time, i like his growth even the sad side.
> 
> I fear Tae ambition, he has a lot of hate inside him. ryoma



A fight between him and Ken is inevitable.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought this manga couldn't get better.  I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Remember when Ken let that boss of that one gang go? After he left, Marin and Tae killed him in secret. I think Ken will need to instill some of his ideals into Tae-Soo, and with that a fight will have to inevitably happen. 

We'll see what Tae-Soo is really about, we still don't know his strength after Mount Jiri.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought this manga was going to get better. I'm glad I was right.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I can see Ken fighting with Tae in the future. He might even be stronger than Ken who knows.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Remember when Ken let that boss of that one gang go? After he left, Marin and Tae killed him in secret. I think Ken will need to instill some of his ideals into Tae-Soo, and with that a fight will have to inevitably happen.
> 
> We'll see what Tae-Soo is really about, we still don't know his strength after Mount Jiri.



But what makes it so exciting is the many factors that can lead up to the fight and the many conclusions.

For example 
under what conditions is Ken going to fight Tae? is it that Tae will go too far, did he truly go evil, does he not see Ken as a suitable boss to his ambition?

Who will win the fight

What will happen after, will Tae find retribution, will he die, Will Ken continue to be the boss for Tae or will he throw it away for his sweetheart.

Man so many things can be thought up from these complex characters.

I FUCKING LOVE IT!


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

I would hate for Tae and Ken to fight.  I would prefer it if Ken leaves all the really dirty work to Tae, knowing that his ideals alone won't be enough and that some despicable acts must be committed.  Rather him have knowledge of what happens I think he would keep himself ignorant in those cases and leave Tae to take care of it.  Though this is unlikely.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I would hate for Tae and Ken to fight.  I would prefer it if Ken leaves all the really dirty work to Tae, knowing that his ideals alone won't be enough and that some despicable acts must be committed.  Rather him have knowledge of what happens I think he would keep himself ignorant in those cases and leave Tae to take care of it.  Though this is unlikely.



Ken isn't the type to stay back and let Tae do things that go past his moral code.

That fight is gonna happen. MUST happen.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't crush my hopes.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 23, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> Yeah I can see Ken fighting with Tae in the future. He might even be stronger than Ken who knows.





Canute87 said:


> A fight between him and Ken is inevitable.



Doubt it. Since the scene at the rooftop, Tae truly recognized Ken as his boss. I really doubt they will ever have a fight.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2011)

Tae's face looked really....

well you all saw it

I know Boichi loves to accentuate faces in this manhwa, but shit Tae looked fuckin evil


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2011)

even if tae is 'evil' 
he knows the limit he can take it

with the casino tae knows that ken knows what tae is thinking
that is also why he asked for his permission first before executing the plan to take over the real estates

back then if the roof top scene did not happen, tae would have gone through with his plan without asking for permission

now though he will probably ask ken each time he wants to do something big

question is when will ken say no to a plan and what would happen after that 

btw is 77 the last chapter of vol 12?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 23, 2011)

weaper said:


> yeah, volume raws goes up to level 79 and there should be one or two more already published in the mag Shonen Gahosha, we'll do those afterward.
> Enjoy



There Muk. :33

2 chapters left then we are up with Japan.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 23, 2011)

You know who i would love to see. That Inidian Guy who kicked Ken's ass in the early chapters.

I wonder how strong he's gotten.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, that guy, I forgot about him. Man, this manga is interesting.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 23, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Oh yeah, that guy, I forgot about him. Man, this manga is interesting.



I can't wait for some Taekwondo action.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 24, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> You know who i would love to see. That Inidian Guy who kicked Ken's ass in the early chapters.
> 
> I wonder how strong he's gotten.



Vietnamese*


----------



## S (Jul 24, 2011)

Berserk said:


> I can't wait for some Taekwondo action.


Muay thai*


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Vietnamese*



Thanks for the clear up.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 24, 2011)

And he is half Korean. :33


----------



## Berserk (Jul 25, 2011)

S said:


> Muay thai*


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 25, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Vietnamese*



No he isn't. He is half Korean, half Thai, and was born in Vietnam.

Though my national pride wished he used Vietnamese martial arts, like Vovinam, not some internationalized martial arts.


----------



## Distance (Jul 25, 2011)

Any new chapter?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 25, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> No he isn't. He is half Korean, half Thai, and was born in Vietnam.
> 
> Though my national pride wished he used Vietnamese martial arts, like Vovinam, not some internationalized martial arts.



Being born in vietnam means vietnamese to me (damn chinks are all the same anyways). i didn't remember his heritage though, thanks for the refresher i guess.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 27, 2011)

This wait is unbearable!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 27, 2011)

i need more goddammit. this manga's so good


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

Berserk said:


> This wait is unbearable!



You should improve your patience.


----------



## Distance (Jul 30, 2011)

So any news about when the greatest manga on the planet's new chapter will be released?


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2011)

Distance said:


> So any news about when the greatest manga on the planet's new chapter will be released?



I hear that one of the groups translating is waiting for the next volume to be released so that we have the highest possible raw quality available.  If I'm not wrong then we should expect a new chapter on the 23rd of August.


----------



## Distance (Jul 30, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I hear that one of the groups translating is waiting for the next volume to be released so that we have the highest possible raw available.  If I'm not wrong then we should expect a new chapter on the 23rd of August.



I see, so the wait is now on. It's going to be dry for a few weeks without Sun-Ken Rock.


----------



## weaper (Jul 30, 2011)

for those who want something to wait, we just completed Space Chef Caisar ! Another manga by Boichi.
go look on Chapters 40, 41 and 42,  or take care not to die.. until I appear again for it.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2011)

Space Chef Caisar?  What is that?


----------



## weaper (Jul 30, 2011)

another manga by Boichi


----------



## Destin (Jul 30, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Space Chef Caisar?  What is that?






Haha, looks interesting.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2011)

Main character looks like Ken, will check it out later.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 30, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Main character looks like Ken, will check it out later.



That was my first thought too. 

'Why is Ken in a chefs outfit?'


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 30, 2011)

There's another manga by Boichi that's a lot deeper/methodical if some of you are into that. It's called Hotel. One shot.


----------



## BVB (Jul 30, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> There's another manga by Boichi that's a lot deeper/methodical if some of you are into that. It's called Hotel. One shot.



I already read that one, didn't know it was from boichi.

Amazing one-shot.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> There's another manga by Boichi that's a lot deeper/methodical if some of you are into that. It's called Hotel. One shot.



He wrote Hotel?  Holy shit.  Boichi is now one of my favorite mangakas.


----------



## weaper (Jul 31, 2011)

Just for info: I have his first publishing of Hotel published as a manwha, the drawing and story are slighly different and its full color. Japanzai don't have a Korean TLer so we aren't working on it for now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 8, 2011)

This manga needs a faster update.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 8, 2011)

it'll be back on the 23rd or something. but yeah i hate this wait, the manga is so fucking good


----------



## Punpun (Aug 9, 2011)

Faster update ? Ya serious ?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 9, 2011)

Look here people.

I come here every single time I see an updated post thinking it's a new chapter. Yet I find assholes wanting to make simple conversation .

Now I say this. 

If this happens again, I will wait in my SUV , Blast me some speed metal 5.1 surround sound heavy on the base............. and someone will be getting mowed......down.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up to this manga.

Fucking amazing is all I have to say.


----------



## BVB (Aug 10, 2011)

yep, there isn't a manga more gar


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just started reading this cause the MC looked boss.  Now on ch43...where that Kor/Viet dude comes back again OH SHIT~~~


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> He wrote Hotel?  Holy shit.  Boichi is now one of my favorite mangakas.


You can't be serious? You didn't see the similarity in art? Or do you mean that you thought he only did the art for the manga?


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You can't be serious? You didn't see the similarity in art? Or do you mean that you thought he only did the art for the manga?



I read Hotel ages before I read Sun-Ken Rock and didn't bother to check the author or anything.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 18, 2011)

Gonna check out those one shots sometime.

I believe a new chapter will be coming soon also.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 19, 2011)

There will be a spin off on Yumin. (3 chapters)

:33


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 19, 2011)

How many chs is it up to? Manga reader has like 50-something...


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2011)

There are 77 chapters out so far.

Link removed


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 21, 2011)

I just caught up with the serious and love it. And is it just me or does Ken and that one dude controlling everything seem to be changing?


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

Ken is indeed changing, he is becoming far more solemn though that could be a temporary thing.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 21, 2011)

He's definitely changing (for the better). Being a boss is natural to him now.


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 21, 2011)

What I meant was chapter 76 when hes talking to his neghbor in the end it seemed like Ken was growing colder(ha ha pun) and it seemed like he wasn't his normal self. And in the next chapter Tae-Soo still had the same "create a country" mindset but it seemed like he was kinda giving off an evil feel in the way he wants to do it with his new plan. I don't know I'm probably just looking too much into it but it seemed like they're changing in the wrong ways.


----------



## Face (Aug 21, 2011)

I like this manga alot. I wonder who this new guy is that is trying to take out Ken's team?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 21, 2011)

He's not new, that's for sure. He's shown up numerous times already and he's an assassin from Yumin's fathers gang in Japan.


----------



## weaper (Aug 21, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> He's not new, that's for sure. He's shown up numerous times already and he's an assassin from Yumin's fathers gang in Japan.



Wrong, it's the first time that we see him.
It's not Crow nor Kim Bon fuu


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 21, 2011)

weaper said:


> Wrong, it's the first time that we see him.
> It's not Crow nor Kim Bon fuu



Is it really ?

I recall seeing a few hodded assassins so I assumed they were the same (although the current one looks so much different compared to the others in terms of facial features).

Maybe they're still related ?


----------



## weaper (Aug 21, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Is it really ?
> 
> I recall seeing a few hodded assassins so I assumed they were the same (although the current one looks so much different compared to the others in terms of facial features).
> 
> Maybe they're still related ?



we first heard of that team on SKR lvl 42:

then we see Kim Bon Fuu  killing Lee Man gu, we can guess that he is part of that team that was contracted by the CEO to kill him:

we can see it's Kim Bon Fuu by his relation with Ken and his origin:

Indeed, he look like him and the guy from level 77 are from the same team as indeed, they "meet" (a member of the same team) rather soon:


however that's a local team, nothing to do with Yumin's father or even the Yakuza


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm you're right.

Looks like there's more competition in Korea for them.


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

Chapter 78 is out.


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2011)

This new arc has me excited, hopefully Ken's final fight this time will push him to his absolute limits.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 22, 2011)

woot new chapter. this arc is looking sick


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2011)

badass mofo pwns some fodder 

it was to be expected xD


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 24, 2011)

That beat down was expected, but can't wait for some revenge beat downs.


----------



## Distance (Aug 24, 2011)

new chapter whoop whoop! new guy be kicking ass!


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like this arc is shaping out to be something exciting already.

This will probably be their toughest fight yet.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 24, 2011)

That was capoeira wasn't it ?

Bitch should be scared, Ken is angry now.


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)

Chapter 79 is out.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 24, 2011)

How funny. True, he is stronger than the "boss" Ken he fought.

The actual BOSS KEN, Who give it all at being THE BOSS is much much stronger than this little insect.


----------



## weaper (Aug 24, 2011)

Especially since Ken fought, and won, against young-bae after facing previously 4 other strong opponent.


----------



## Distance (Aug 24, 2011)

Shit keeps getting real.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea, but even if Ken was fresh, we need to know if he's faster than Bae. This new guy just absolutely blitzed him and reveled in it while mocking him for being slower than him and weaker physically


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 24, 2011)

Training arc incoming?


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Training arc incoming?



A training arc is the most likely scenario.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Training arc incoming?



Another training arc already ?


----------



## Punpun (Aug 24, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Yea, but even if Ken was fresh, we need to know if he's faster than Bae. This new guy just absolutely blitzed him and reveled in it while mocking him for being slower than him and weaker physically





Bubi said:


> Training arc incoming?





Eternal Goob said:


> A training arc is the most likely scenario.



Damn you guys really did not understood what happened last arc.

Nothing short of another BOSS can now touch KEN. The fdder will be quickly dealt with.

100% guaranteed.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ken is a super saiyan. That casino guy thinks he knows Ken's true power but he's barely scratched the surface.

Though some training definitely is in order. Ken alone can't take those guys.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2011)

It's time for Pick Axe to take it alone.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2011)

ken is gonna eat food and sit back seeing pick axe finish them off


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 25, 2011)

Pick Axe gets an upgraded Axe, now equipped with exhaust.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I didn't even notice 79 came out 

Yeah, looks like everybody's gonna have to pull their weight to beat these guys now. They're the real deal.


----------



## Destin (Aug 26, 2011)

Chapter 80 is out.


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol.  Looks like the Tae-Soo's dirty schemes didn't work out, luckily Ken is there to beat some sense into him.


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2011)

ken is so boss 

even if tae-so tries dirty tricks ken knows better


----------



## Distance (Aug 26, 2011)

Who are this stronger gang?!


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 26, 2011)

Ken looks like he's been a boss for years


----------



## Honzou (Aug 26, 2011)

weaper said:


> level 52? you can read it up to level 79 on , Chapter 26 or this
> enjoy



Thanks alot!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 26, 2011)

hoping for another training arc where ken becomes a god


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> hoping for another training arc where ken becomes a god



There is no fun in that.  

I hope that he'll end up a little weaker than the new gang's Boss or second in command.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 28, 2011)

Chapter 81


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup these guy are gonna need another arc.

Everybody is going to get raped.

GOing to be funny as hell though when Tae releases the sexual stuff about that politician.


----------



## Distance (Aug 28, 2011)

Shit keeps getting more and more real!


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 28, 2011)

Distance said:


> Shit keeps getting more and more real!



So true.

Anxiously waiting for the next chapter now.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

This fight shall be very interesting.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

I couldn't get past five chapters guys! Something about the translations feel off. It's not the Manga for me.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 29, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I couldn't get past five chapters guys! Something about the translations feel off. It's not the Manga for me.


----------



## weaper (Aug 29, 2011)

you can read everything with the good order on 
I added the reader and checked every chapter to reput the page in order.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 1, 2011)

Chapter 82


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2011)

fucking awesome

"i wanted to ask a few more question, but i can't hand over and arm just like that"


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol, after all that shit talking, the so called assassin gets hit in the balls.  I can't believe he stopped attacking and thought that his little inflicted scratch was going to stop the much bigger guy from continuing to attack.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 1, 2011)

Kaiji said:


> Lol, after all that shit talking, the so called assassin gets hit in the balls.  I can't believe he stopped attacking and thought that his little inflicted scratch was going to stop the much bigger guy from continuing to attack.



I thought that as well, looks like he needs lessons from the guy with dreads on how to talk shit and keep it true


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2011)

So much for being an assassin.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 1, 2011)

That was unexpected 

Also, it looks like SKR is going to win MoTM


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

Well that was a bit unexpected, damn cheating bastard shouldn't hit another man's balls.  

Sphyer:  that's certainly good news.


----------



## weaper (Sep 4, 2011)

so SKR is manga of the month? what's the aim of it? I'm fairly new on this forum....
well, also just saying that SKR lvl 83 is out on Link removed and  and it's in color!!!


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 7, 2011)

Chapter 84

I hope he isn't dead


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

As I suspected it was another look alike.  

And I really hope that he does live but I'm finding it unlikely.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2011)

his baby will save him


----------



## Smoke (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shit, just caught up from ch 40.


I wish I hadn't tho. That way, when I did decide to catch up, I would've been passed this fucking cliffhanger.

I can't wait till he gets fucking revenge on those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Especially that fat fuck.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

85 is out

actively offensive here,


----------



## Satou (Sep 14, 2011)

As expected, the car lessened the impact of the fall.

Ken showed a reasonable response to all of this.  I would have expected the get revenge method, but this way wasn't bad either.

Whatever the case though, Tae-Soo looks like he isn't going to let this slide.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

question is, is he going to tell ken or go behind his back again


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> question is, is he going to tell ken or go behind his back again



Odds are that he'll go behind Ken's back again.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 14, 2011)

That was a really reasonable response, to be honest.  I never did buy this "ruin this country through real-estate, then establish your own country" business. The amount of trouble it'd generate first from different groups and institutions probably wouldn't be worth it.

Ken is basically saying: "Wait, why the f*ck are we sacrificing our buddies for a few buildings that are meant to help achieve our means of protecting our buddies?"


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Ken trying to avoid a fight?

nope.png

He'll get involved eventually


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

> He'll get involved eventually



He will, Tae-Soo will probably drag him into it.


----------



## weaper (Sep 29, 2011)

for those interested, we released the extra of volume 13. go to the usual site (japanzai.com or sunkenrock.com) to grab it


----------



## Matariki (Nov 7, 2011)

Chapter 86 is out


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 7, 2011)

Ah, so it's finally coming out again


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2011)

finally a volume has been released


----------



## weaper (Nov 7, 2011)

no volume were released, it's mag raws. lots more work and more expensive to get 
anyways, great things are comming.
SKR should be released by japanzai on a weekly schedule from now on.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad to see another chapter. 

I'm curious as to see what Tae is planning.


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 7, 2011)

I missed this so much. 

Good chapter in chapter 86.


----------



## S (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice! Looking forward to seeing these "monsters" 
 Lol @ pickaxe. Threatens to leave for the umpteenth time but stays as usual.


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

she even states it

87 out


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2011)

and yet he keeps his cool after that


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2011)

Ken has become a wonderful gang leader.


----------



## Face (Nov 18, 2011)

Ken looks kinda constipated there.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That page where Ken learns who the leader of the rival group is...


Such an epic facial expression in the history of manga.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2011)

this

new chapter is out


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm finally starting to like Yumin.  :33

And looks like shit is going to hit the fan.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 24, 2011)

The leader of the group was obvious, glad to see I can finally say my suspicions were correct.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2011)

with the introduction of Yumin's father and then the background story it was about time that he took action and be revealed 

now how will ken deal with the situation


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 24, 2011)

shit just got real.

Ken is going to team up with the indian to take down the white dragon clan.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm actually surprised this development is happening already. If Ken beats Yumin's father that's pretty much the end of the manga, as there is no one else left for him to beat that is stronger. He'd have complete control over Korea and Japan.


----------



## weaper (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't think this will be the final fight "ken VS yumin's father". the hobo gang are simply some kind of mercenary for the Yakuza because they couldn't be bothered to come to Korea and deal with it themselves. just a local agent for the communication (Rain) is enought to coordinate the whole.
maybe after that fight, we'll see a deeper implication of the yakuza against Ken's gang.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2011)

he may need to cut those hobo's tie with the yakuza first before engaging them


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

The plot is getting really exciting now.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2011)

damn another cliffhanger


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 6, 2011)

Goddamn another cliff hanger, so hardcore.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 6, 2011)

I like how a random ass *arrow* just comes out of no where on a speeding vehicle


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 7, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I like how a random ass *arrow* just comes out of no where on a speeding vehicle



Thats just how hardcore Sun-ken Rock is.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 7, 2011)

Tae-Soo is going to get himself and that guy out of the car, and then kick whoever driving that cars ass.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 8, 2011)

Tae-Soo, practically giving a middle finger to the politician. Like a boss.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 8, 2011)

This is why I love this manga.


----------



## Arial (Dec 9, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I like how a random ass *arrow* just comes out of no where on a speeding vehicle



Yeah that was all what the heck?  Things are getting pretty interesting as it'll probably be a full on attack now. An arrow through a car signals a pretty good start I do admit


----------



## masakenji (Dec 10, 2011)

at least he didn't took an arrow to the knee


----------



## Drakor (Dec 10, 2011)

masakenji said:


> at least he didn't took an arrow to the knee


 I'm still playin ol Skyrim

It looks like Tae-Soo is in quite a predicament...I hope that its not Bon Fuu or else he might perish. Boichi seems not afraid to place the characters lives in danger and gave us a teaser via Do-Heun


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2011)

wait are those rocket propelled bolts that sun ken team shot?


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

That truck.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2011)

Epic fucking chapter.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2011)

Man truck vs beefed up truck next chapter 

can't wait


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome chapter.

I was wondering how much longer until this chapter came out.


----------



## Berserk (Dec 25, 2011)

Chapter 91

Here we go!


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2011)

I certainly didn't expect that guy to show up, I can't wait to see see if a fight will erupt between him and Ken.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock winning as always


----------



## Drakor (Jan 11, 2012)

Ch.32

Surprised no one posted this yet...chapter 91 hurt, seeing my favorite character done in like that


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my, Ken allying with Ban's gang in order to defeat the Hakuryukai would be incredible.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2012)

surprising strategie

and great sacrifice


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 12, 2012)

Manly tears were shed by Marin. The snotty nose drip, not so manly.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally caught up.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 12, 2012)

Man when is Tae going to get a fight -_-.


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2012)

Chapter 63

93 out nice intermission

and finally we are getting to see some fighting


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, there goes Tae-so's plan unless Ken can convince them to join him after kicking their asses.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a man crush on Ken. So fucking hardcore, if what they say is true about kidnapping her shit is going to get real. I wonder if she's going to make the connection from Ken to Boss of the biggest gang in Korea.


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2012)

well i doubt they would have listen to ken with just words

he always needed to punch a few people before they would join him 

so kicking their asses is just the right thing to do


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2012)

I love Ken when he is like this.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 5, 2012)

The face of a man ready to take charge.


----------



## Xnr (Feb 8, 2012)

I have just caught up with this manga and boy is it getting interesting now. I also think the only way to get those guys to join him will be to beat the boss so he can gain their respect.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't get it. Why won't Ken just recruit huge number of gangsters into his group? Better question, why won't Tae-Soo make the organization bigger?


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2012)

No idea, perhaps they want a small group of really strong and loyal members.  If you start accepting large amounts of people then you run the chance of annoying in quite a few people who would betray you easily.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

sun ken rock gaiden chpt 1-3 out:
Ch.82

i wish it was a doujinshi and not a seinen


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I don't get it. Why won't Ken just recruit huge number of gangsters into his group? Better question, why won't Tae-Soo make the organization bigger?



Why won't they use guns and bombs and all that shit, is something I'm also wondering. It's not like the real western mafia where they do things out of sight, here they attack and pursuit things in broad daylight. Might as well do the rest in broad daylight as well.

Btw, where is chapter 95 D: ?


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2012)

Blood and Steel

95 is out 

some ass kicking ensured


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Once again Ken reminds me why I love him as a character, even when he realized that Yumin will find out about how he is a gangster he only hesitated for an instant.  Also Ken attacking that guy while he was monologuing was hilarious.


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2012)

Hero's need to stop letting villains finish their monologues


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

All heroes should take lessons from Ken.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Mar 28, 2012)

Chapter 95 was pure win


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 29, 2012)

*epic chapter was epic*


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2012)

These chapters were awesome.


Laughed so hard when that Pakistani guy finished telling his tale and Ken beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 31, 2012)

This is why this manga is amazing. Straight-to-the-point smashing of people's faces. No explanations needed as seen in Ch 95.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 1, 2012)

need to start reading this shit again. fucking college.....


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor Kahzikstan man, he got the shit beat out of him.

Great chapter, I still love this manga despite how infrequently it's updated. =[


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2012)

This is truly a manly manga.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 13, 2012)

Chapter 96


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2012)

"Psh, I get to fight a woman"  

totally awesome


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

That's a pretty good setup for the fights. :33


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 13, 2012)

And so the pair ups are set.

All matches should be amusing to watch


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 13, 2012)

Mongolians gonna get whooped. 

Girl vs. Girl oh solid.

Avenge the Casino!


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> Girl vs. Girl oh solid.



I expect a lot of fanservice.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2012)

there will be a lot of cutting of clothing


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> there will be a lot of cutting of clothing



It certainly will be my second favorite fight in this arc.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 13, 2012)

Casino vengeance is going to be the best.


----------



## weaper (Apr 13, 2012)

no need to cut much clothes as the girl from the hobos gang is only wearing that coat.
just look at the undercover of vol 14 and you'll understand


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Casino vengeance is going to be the best.



Third best fight.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 14, 2012)

Boner popping good.


When I read awesome manga like this, it sets off the same receptors as hentai. So I end up with huge boners after every awesome chapter.


No complaints.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Smoke said:


> Boner popping good.
> 
> 
> When I read awesome manga like this, it sets off the same receptors as hentai. So I end up with huge boners after every awesome chapter.
> ...



Well, it is boner popping good for me when females are fighting. :byakuya


----------



## Wrath (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Third best fight.


A damnable lie!


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Wrath said:


> A damnable lie!



Ken versus the boss will be the best, no debate about that at all. 

Chick vs chick will be the second best. 

Casino revenge will be third best.


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2012)

too short of a chapter

such a tease


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Benito


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 16, 2012)

Mister Engine scares me.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> Mister Engine scares me.





He is hardly scary.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 16, 2012)

Mother of God!!
 Benito


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

He sure is a coward. 

Though he should return soon enough.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2012)

Ch.18

chapter 98 is out


----------



## VanzZz (May 22, 2012)

Dat Chubby is one cool fellow .


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Heh, didn't expect the chubby do as well as he has.

Also, I could help but laugh that the unexpected luck that punk had at the end.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2012)

he stole their axes, pickaxe that is 

don't mess with pickaxe


----------



## Xnr (May 22, 2012)

Fatty superhero. I'll be...


----------



## Jing (May 22, 2012)

Oh Pickaxe...


----------



## Sphyer (May 23, 2012)

Pickaxe alone is still too much for them


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2012)

99 is out


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Pickaxe  

That fat guy certain is an interesting fighter.


----------



## Sphyer (May 29, 2012)

Pickaxe never ceases to make me die from laughter


----------



## Xnr (May 29, 2012)

Expected from PickAxe. Still lol'd though.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2012)

here

100 out


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Incredible chapter even though I didn't like the conclusion to Ken's fight with the fat man. 

Benito was pretty awesome this chapter, can't wait to see his fight.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 12, 2012)

Ah finally 100 chapters :mmm

Nice when Benito got his second wind and Ken comments at the end about it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2012)

dodging sneak

101 out

badass conclusion and setup for the next set of fights


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2012)

Did anyone else take note of the shoe? That Boichi


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty good conclusion to Benito's fight.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 18, 2012)

And then in the next arc all these guys are gonna become fodder when they join the SKR group apart from their leader.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2012)

The superhero will always be strong. ^_^


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2012)

shame I missed reading this great story far too long, wanted to look at it briefly last evening and ended up reading it all till morning 

there should be 102 coming this weekend, rite? I wanna see dat catfight


----------



## haegar (Jul 9, 2012)

is ch 101 to 102 from vol 16 to 17 or why there be no new chap? I was under the impression the latest releases by japanzai were weekly.. anybody know anything?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 11, 2012)

Damnit, this manga is too slow.


----------



## weaper (Jul 12, 2012)

the previous releases were really fast because we were rushing to catch up with japanese's publishing. It's now done and we all have to wait for the new chapter every 2 weeks.


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2012)

...and available at japanzai, too

*beginning read*

edit: well, that was fun, if a bit short in terms of development, I didn't expect the 4 pages for recap... gonna be nice reading stuff in a row but just now it cost us 4 pages of awesomeness 

anyways, the girls sorting out their underwear issues was golden, are they gonna hug outa sympathy next chap or what? 

do-hyung chan had a nice entry there, too

but I gotta say, as things go now a loss is coming up ahead soon I guess? they can't just beat em all "like that", can they?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2012)

Solid chapter, but too short.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Aug 21, 2012)

*[| Sun-Ken Rock || Ch.103 ]*
[| Japanzai Manga Reader |]
[| Batoto |]


----------



## Schwarzwald (Aug 21, 2012)

That took forever...I thought this series was supposed to be bi monthly

Little bit too sappy for my liking but it may just be I want to see who Ken has next


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

Decent chapter though I was expecting something a bit better.  I hope we get to see Ken in the next chapter.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 29, 2012)

Boichi art, dudes! DAMN!


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 12, 2012)

*[| Sun-Ken Rock || Ch.104 ]*
[| Japanzai Manga Reader |]
[| Batoto |]


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2012)

Decent chapter, just wish that it could skip ahead to the main fight already.


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2012)

yeah its been dragging out the main fight for a while now


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2012)

ya nice chap. better than baldy winning... anyways, what i want is the next 5 chaps in a row tomorrow - that way, no mainfight for another 2 chaps is no problem


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice chapter.

Loved it when Ken showed up at the end


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn baldy  not bad


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 16, 2012)

*[| Sun-Ken Rock || Ch.105 ]*
[| Japanzai Manga Reader |]
[| Batoto |]

Also this chapter... my god..... 

You will understand when you read it :amazed

Also

*Spoiler*: __ 




If any of those guys touch her, ken  we will see him like never before.... I'm scared guys


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, this is interesting.  Those fools have no idea who they are messing with.


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2012)

well, kudos, dat ass x? service AND the plot moves towards interesting events


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2012)

i am in heaven 

and the plot thickens 

these white dragon guys will ruin any chance of victory they might have had :rofl


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

Fan service is baaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Noitora (Sep 17, 2012)

I missed fan service.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

Chapter 106 is out.

Ch.2

Finally we are about to get to the fight that we've all been waiting for.


----------



## Ender (Oct 9, 2012)

shit just got way epic


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2012)

*109 RAW *


----------



## Schwarzwald (Oct 9, 2012)

rajin said:


> *109 RAW *



How could you....

Do you know how hard it's gonna be to not look 2 chapters ahead now


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 9, 2012)

Newest TRANSLATED chapter is a great setup, now can we please get to the ass kicking.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

Schwarzwald said:


> How could you....
> 
> Do you know how hard it's gonna be to not look 2 chapters ahead now





I'm not peaking at the new RAW at all.  I'll wait for the translation.


----------



## weaper (Oct 9, 2012)

I do recommend you to wait for the translations as japanzai will release it weekly until chapter 112. plus c109 is only 16 pages long. No need to kill the mood for that.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah waiting patiently


----------



## Ender (Oct 9, 2012)

are we behind the raws again?


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2012)

only by a few chapters


----------



## Ender (Oct 9, 2012)

damn  this arc is awesome


----------



## Schwarzwald (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a feeling we fell behind again since we had like a month and a half break for a series that releases every 2 weeks

Good to know it wasn't just a break


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn!!! I need more Sun Ken Rock!!! THis arc has been just freaking awesome!!


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Oct 15, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Damn!!! I need more Sun Ken Rock!!! THis arc has been just freaking awesome!!



I hope your body is ready, its about to go down!

*[| Sun-Ken Rock || Ch.107 ]*
[| Japanzai Manga Reader |]
[| Batoto |]


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2012)

that fucking art and backgrounds! I love Boichi!


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 15, 2012)

I love the art in this series.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Art has always been one of the best things about this manga.

As for the chapter, the clash finally begins. Been waiting too long.


----------



## Vivi666an (Oct 15, 2012)

i read this yesterday,finnaly the scanned version


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2012)

god i love this manga. it's' so awesome. in every aspect.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

And finally it begins.  Ken was incredible as usual in this chapter.


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2012)

truth be told, when isn't ken incredible?  the guy's so boss


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the next chapter. I am glad that the clash finally began.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm afraid the mangaka skips to something else now for a chapter or 2 but this fight is going to be epic. Ken is so gangsta. I want to see how Yumin and he work this crazyness out once all is said and done.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think that the focus of the upcoming chapters will switch to something else.



> I want to see how Yumin and he work this crazyness out once all is said and done.



She's bound to stay away from Ken for a while but will realize that that she loves him too much to stay away.


----------



## Face (Oct 16, 2012)

Ken and Yumin will work things out eventually. It will be interesting to see how this fight ends.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Ken wins and convinces the guy to join forces with him.


----------



## Ender (Oct 21, 2012)

shit man  i wanna serve under ken!


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 23, 2012)

Yumin's very angry about being treated like a toy. I wonder how will Ken confront Yumin now.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 23, 2012)

Fight has been awesome so far.

Though, Yumin meeting Ken now is what I'm really anticipating


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2012)

yumin is totally pissed


----------



## S9ch8ult7e (Oct 23, 2012)

the art is one of the top i've ever seen along with the whole scenes,trust me a new hit is born


----------



## Drakor (Oct 23, 2012)

We know Yumin is somewhat strong, and now she's armed...wonder how this will turn out with Ken nearly exhausted and Ban-Phuong seemingly lightly wounded


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 23, 2012)

Yumin and Ken for new boss couple of the South Korean gang world. Yumin is going to put a stop to the fight between Ban-Phuong and drag Ken out of there. Most of the damage has been done as Ban's group is finished.


----------



## Ender (Oct 23, 2012)

Yumin's joining the fight  its over


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2012)

Fantastic chapter, loved all the fighting so far.  Kim is a beast of a fighter.

Also started to really like Yumin in here, no more damsel in distress role for her.


----------



## Ender (Oct 23, 2012)

she never looked that way to me, just clearly over-powered. i'm sure if she had the opportunity, she would've tried to fight her way out.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

Excellent fight, Phuong is one hell of a fighter.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 5, 2012)

I know I am late, how many floors did Ken fall? I do not quite understand how they can jumped so casually on that height especially Ban-Phuong (Yeah, I know he is a beast).


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2012)

been hit (right middle panel)


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

Good chapter, Ken sure was crazy to tackle him like that.  Now to see if Phuong may possibly cooperate with Ken.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 6, 2012)

Kim-Ba Bitch!


----------



## Ender (Nov 6, 2012)

as long as the credits are there, it doesnt matter where its hosted lol

anways, good chap. i hope ken gains a new ally with this.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 6, 2012)

That is a short chapter. All it takes is that tackle.


----------



## rajin (Nov 13, 2012)

*2 Double pages joined .

SUN-KEN ROCK 111 RAW **

Chapter 14 *


----------



## Ender (Nov 13, 2012)

why is Ken so Boss?


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

Link removed

scan is out


----------



## haegar (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Sphyer (Nov 16, 2012)

Fight has been great so far. Looks like the conclusion is near.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought it was gonna end last chapter, not that I am complaining. Time for round 2.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been an excellent fight so far, hopefully the conclusion is just as good.


----------



## Ender (Nov 23, 2012)

i can't stop crying


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 23, 2012)

So goddamn epic, I can't wait for the scan. The art is simply outstanding as well.


----------



## haegar (Nov 23, 2012)

epic fight, epic ken, epic opponent, epic art, epic yumin


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 23, 2012)

Yumin is about to witness quite a sight


----------



## Ender (Nov 28, 2012)

Ch.09

new chap


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2012)

Yumin is going to come to Ken's rescue.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 28, 2012)

You're the Boss Ken!


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 28, 2012)

Ken is getting a hard time dealing with Ban-Phuong, and it seems like Yumin will come to aid Ken.. or could she really do something about that monster?


----------



## haegar (Nov 29, 2012)

she will spank the two of them to hell


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 29, 2012)

Yumin is about to witness...


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2012)

*SUN KEN ROCK 113 RAW : **: 2 double images joined*


*It seems she died 4 years earlier than what was thought to be her death.. *


----------



## haegar (Dec 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 painfully good chapter. Obviously Ken is gonna stop that downward slice


----------



## Ender (Dec 10, 2012)

this chapter...


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 10, 2012)

Poor Ken

Those punches looked painful.


----------



## rajin (Dec 25, 2012)

*114 raw 4 double images joined Ch.142*


----------



## haegar (Dec 25, 2012)

eh? looks like it got taken down again? shoots


----------



## rajin (Dec 25, 2012)

nope haegar its working. check it.


----------



## haegar (Dec 25, 2012)

well when I checked earlier it wasnt for me but I see it now 

anyways, that looks good as always - sigh - hope it gets translated soon ...


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my, wonder what was said to reinvigorate Ken like that.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2012)

give me 'dem romance to ken


----------



## Smoke (Dec 25, 2012)

"If you get up, I'll be your woman and you can do me up the butt!!"


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Smoke said:


> "If you get up, I'll be your woman and you can do me up the butt!!"




Ban-Phuong isnt that straightforward, he would never say such a thing to Ken, he would be more discreet and tsun about it.


JKJKLOL


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 26, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Ban-Phuong isnt that straightforward, he would never say such a thing to Ken, he would be more discreet and tsun about it.
> 
> 
> JKJKLOL



I see what you did there, also I LOL'd


----------



## Ender (Jan 13, 2013)

why does Ken rule so much?


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2013)

was there a translation for the previous chapter? i feel like i am missing some action


----------



## haegar (Jan 13, 2013)

^mh, I haven't read a trans of last one either... as for this one, what#s with the last panel, is he falling down again or what? looks weird? why she screaming? overwhelmed by manliness?


----------



## Ender (Jan 13, 2013)

prolly cause the building is on fire and something might be falling down?


----------



## Ender (Jan 16, 2013)

i don't know if anyone has posted this but its another work by Boichi. Only 3 chaps so far, hopefully more to come.

*Tough 357*


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 16, 2013)

How did I miss this thread.
Hmm 114's already out?  But not translated or something?

Anyhow, really loving the series so far. One of the best I've read.


----------



## Ender (Jan 18, 2013)

so he will be get another jump in power.

oh fuck yea   why does every chapter make me cry by manly tears   

couldn't have picked a better closing line


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

Loved how Ken called Yumin his woman.


----------



## Ender (Jan 18, 2013)

Yumin joinin the Sun-Ken Group?


----------



## Raptorz (Jan 18, 2013)

Shit is about to get real.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> Yumin joinin the Sun-Ken Group?



Sooner or later she certainly will join.


----------



## Ender (Jan 18, 2013)

hope she joins after this. she just said she's behind him 100%.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 18, 2013)

Ken is so awesome, he reminds me off my favorite character from Tenjho Tenge... Mitsuomi.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 18, 2013)

God this manga and Ken is so awesome. I feel like doing something manly after every chapter I read.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 19, 2013)

There were a lot of Yumin's _behind_ panel as well.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, I've been waiting for this 

Ken is so awesome and Yumin's behind him 100%. Hopefully she joins now


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 21, 2013)

Sun-ken Rock ch.115

Lets go Ken


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2013)

Next chapter should be the en, hopefully it'll be excellent.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope so, since it kinda feel dragging now.


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2013)

it'll be over soon


----------



## haegar (Jan 22, 2013)

ah dunno, isnt there still those white dragon hitman around? that gonna be another chap or two ...


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 22, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> it'll be over soon



Yep I agree. Ken is just to badass in front of his woman


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 27, 2013)

I still don't get why Ken refuses the advances of pretty much every female we see. Especially in situations like when the singer had his prick against her ass ad she begged for it.....


----------



## Ender (Jan 27, 2013)

cause he loves Yumin??


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 27, 2013)

^So?

They were not dating at the time as far as i recall. Ken is just weird. 

That being said if there is one thing i do not like about this manga is Ken defeating people he should not be aka Plot Power-up. Dude just got his ass smashed hard core and now he is going to fight back lol.


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2013)

idk about you but when i'm in love with a girl and wanna pursue a relationship, i don't go around screwing other girls  even if our status isn't exclusive and we're not "officially" bf/gf. cause if you do, it means ur not really serious about her... 

and who knows,s just cause he wins doesn't mean it will be an easy victory you know...


----------



## haegar (Jan 28, 2013)

it's of course cause Ken does manly decisions he stands by: He wants Yumin, he'll get her eventually, the rest can go screw themselves.  Of course so doing means suffering now and then but there ya go, typically Ken , don't think that weird at all (for a guy like him)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 28, 2013)

He's going to be a joke in bed just watch. 

and of course he starts to win.



-Ender- said:


> idk about you but when i'm in love with a girl and wanna pursue a relationship, i don't go around screwing other girls  even if our status isn't exclusive and we're not "officially" bf/gf. cause if you do, it means ur not really serious about her...
> 
> and who knows,s just cause he wins doesn't mean it will be an easy victory you know...



Can't really say i have ever been in love. 

But I don't see how having sex with a awesome girl with no strings attached is something bad as i am in no relationship and no guarantee that i will be in on relationship either. 

Now if me and that girl are actually working something out like not really BF/GF but you know just seeing how things go. Then yea i would probably say no, although not in the position ken was in that dude has huge will power.


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2013)

Ken truly has no equal


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 28, 2013)

lol yep no equal


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 28, 2013)

ABANDON THAT PATH.

Damn Ken, you really are the man. :33


----------



## Drakor (Jan 28, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> That being said if there is one thing i do not like about this manga is Ken defeating people he should not be aka Plot Power-up. Dude just got his ass smashed hard core and now he is going to fight back lol.


Agreed, I never wanted Ban Phuong to lose like this, it would of been so much better if he got tag teamed by Yumin + Ken and THEN got the peptalk.

Seeing Ken get up after getting his ass smacked around for the past chapters, after a full on clear difference of physical strength made it more anti-climatic unlike during the Casino fight.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope they make it clear Ban could have kept going and only gives up because of the talk. Loosing physically after all that damage would absolutely stupid. He's barely been touched.


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2013)

*SUN-KEN ROCK 116 RAW 

Ch.227*


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 29, 2013)

I think Ban Phuong will ignore Ken's warning and not give up though this time it will get interrupted by the guy on the last page...


----------



## Ender (Jan 29, 2013)

i think its a girl on the last page.....


----------



## haegar (Jan 29, 2013)

definetly is a girl on last page


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2013)

dat ass


----------



## Ender (Jan 29, 2013)

dat ass indeed


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 29, 2013)

Need more of dat ass


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 1, 2013)

I dunno... yeah, that ass seems to suggests that it's a girl... I just hope it's not another Yumin design clone.


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2013)

Ch.112


----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2013)

dem asses


----------



## haegar (Feb 11, 2013)

that sure is a couple of them ... mean cliffhanger chap, begins with asses ends without boobies


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 11, 2013)

I could already see that the Vietnam dude is going to die for or either Ken or Yumin after getting riddled with bullets.


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2013)

i thought he was thai....either way, i want him to join sun-ken


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2013)

Link removed


ken


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 13, 2013)

I feel bad for Ban-Phuong


----------



## Shozan (Feb 13, 2013)

dragging this a bit too long....


----------



## rajin (Feb 26, 2013)

*SUN-KEN ROCK 118 RAW : **6 Double pages joined.*



*Aizen's "no longer equals in power" statement to Urahara *


----------



## Ender (Feb 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



epic yo. i wonder if its finally over


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 26, 2013)

Its over when he is shot.


----------



## rajin (Mar 11, 2013)

4 colour images : 2 double images joined
*119 raw 
*


----------



## haegar (Mar 11, 2013)

epic colored ass. the rest is as usual. which is to say excellent


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 11, 2013)

epic ass is epic.

Great looking chapter and I'm thinking its manly awesome as per usual.


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2013)

*Sun-Ken Rock 120 Raw *

*this *


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dat Spear


----------



## haegar (Mar 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 dafuck?!?! 0.o 

dunno from where that chick suddenly came and what her backstory with yumin was but it seems that she gone again, problem solved  

 .... looks like bang phuong intends to fight them so ken and yumin can get away? wonder who these soldiers are now? are they whitedragon, are they government or are they mercs hired by some revenge hungry ex friend of yumin? maybe all three


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2013)

i felt weird for a second but then i remember i didn't read 119 xD

still great chapter can't wait for translation


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, that was a quick scan.

I had kind of remembered those girls from the Yumin flashback long ago just a tiny bit. Either way, they screwed now


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 26, 2013)

NIpples are everywhere in this chapter.


----------



## Kagnkaka (Mar 26, 2013)

Ban-Phuong is the man! Waiting for right moment, then going for the kill.

But this fanservice is getting irritating. Yumin running around with non-existent skirt, now these "assassins" - and female characters in this manga are pretty much all subject to rape or rape attempts. It kind of sends bad signal.

So here I thought, look, female assassins! Looks like White Dragon Clan has some bonus poin... wait, what's this... they're all emotionally raped. And the flashback of them looked like bad porn movie with those school uniforms. And why was that one naked? Well obvious... they got all gangraped besides being sliced up. No wonder Yumin's father called them "flithy" - for him they are failed rape victims. 

I like the manly firendship aspect of this manga but now I feel like dropping it. This stupid fanservice and rape fetish author has is getting annoying.


----------



## weaper (Mar 26, 2013)

@Kagnkaka: that's not the kind of manga where wounds and closes gets automatically fixed after a few pages.
it's pretty obvious that since Yumin almost got raped she didn't get the time to shop for some panties and bra. What's more after fighting against Ban Phuong and getting tossed around it's pretty normal that those boobs claim their liberty

you also seems to forget what happened in level 23, the flashback about Yumin's past. they didn't get raped, Yumin and those bodyguards girly got attacked by an ennemy yakuza faction. They didn't get raped but they lost horribly and would have all died if Rain (Crow) didn't save the day at the last moment.
they aren't filthy because they got raped (which they didn't) but because they lost.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 26, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're White Dragon Clan. I just hope Ban Phuong doesn't die in the fight. He's someone Ken needs in his crew


----------



## Blαck (Mar 27, 2013)

Finely caught up on all the chapters, Ken is a damn beast, hope all the guys from Ban-Phoungs crew join him later.


----------



## rajin (Apr 6, 2013)

*Sun-Ken Rock 121 Raw *

*said *

2 double images joined


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Excellent


BlackniteSwartz said:


> Finely caught up on all the chapters, Ken is a damn beast, hope all the guys from Ban-Phoungs crew join him later.



I sure hope so

*Spoiler*: __ 



I get the feeling Kim might die though


----------



## Blαck (Apr 11, 2013)

Chapter 121
here


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2013)

God damnit this is too fucking awesome. Ken is a beast.


----------



## haegar (Apr 11, 2013)

so I wonder, is bang phuong gonna get shot or not?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Am I the only one surprised with Ken kneeing and punching bitches in the face?

Given his track record with women, I half expected him to pull his punches. I had him figured as a white knight.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2013)

they are trying to kill his love, i don't think he'll punches when they go for his love


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> they are trying to kill his love, i don't think he'll punches when they go for his love


His help is sweet but unwelcome. Ban Phoung can take care of himself


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2013)

Ban Phoung is too much a tsundere to word out his need for help. i mean check out this entire arc


----------



## haegar (Apr 11, 2013)

well, look at it differently, unlike his lady and bang phuong Ken hasn't impaled or sliced open any of the bitches - yet 

if they don't back down they had it comin


----------



## Blαck (Apr 11, 2013)

haegar said:


> so I wonder, is bang phuong gonna get shot or not?



Ban is too cool to be shot, he's gotta join team Sun-ken Rock first!


----------



## Shozan (Apr 11, 2013)

first time that Ken was hit by bullets, right?


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2013)

kinda predictable, still awesome visuals


----------



## haegar (Apr 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well, didn't quite expect yumin to do that though the bitch had it comin


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 22, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Ban is too cool to be shot, he's gotta join team Sun-ken Rock first!



Idk I'm kind of expecting him to die too


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How'd I know this guy would be shot and possibly die. Ever since those women showed up some odd chapter ago I knew his fate was sealed. The author will not give Ken such a major power house to the team...at least I think so.


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Sun-Ken Rock 122
Link removed

Or

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dammiiiit! 
Link removed


----------



## dream (May 9, 2013)

I would prefer it if Kim would die here even though I do like his character. 

Yumin was pretty badass at the end.


----------



## Shozan (May 9, 2013)

D-A-M-N!

Kim....


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I would prefer it if Kim would die here even though I do like his character.



Don't want him to join the team or something?


----------



## dream (May 9, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Don't want him to join the team or something?



Not exactly, I'm fine with Kim becoming Ken's ally but I would prefer it if there was no miraculous recovery.


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Not exactly, I'm fine with Kim becoming Ken's ally but I would prefer it if there was no miraculous recovery.



That makes sense, though seeing how much blood was on the ground and how dramatic they made the shot, chances are he's probably dying here.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> That makes sense, though seeing how much blood was on the ground and how dramatic they made the shot, chances are he's probably dying here.



I've learned to be wary of these kinds of scenes.


----------



## haegar (May 9, 2013)

"white dragon clan banzai - fall - splash; splatter; crack; SPLATTER" 

kim calling out to her again and asking to be shot was a bit redundant though, his last sentence was pretty cool though :gah

and that p16, yumin badass, literally


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I've learned to be wary of these kinds of scenes.



Smart man


----------



## rajin (May 10, 2013)

*Sun-Ken Rock 123 Raw *
*Masaki died 10 years ago instead of 6 
*
3 double images joined


----------



## Blαck (May 16, 2013)

rajin said:


> *Sun-Ken Rock 123 Raw *
> *also
> *
> 3 double images joined




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ban 
also


----------



## Schwarzwald (May 21, 2013)

SBK




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 21, 2013)

Schwarzwald said:


> Hey guy, you got some skillz. Come at me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic bromance is epic.

Can't wait to see the fallout from all of this with Yumin and her fathers gang.


----------



## Drakor (May 21, 2013)

I wonder if this means they'll eventually head to Japan instead of staying in Korea...? They have the Italian mafia backing them up, and some new assets from Ban Phuong's group as well.


----------



## Blαck (May 21, 2013)

Hope the remainder of Ban Phoung's crew join team Sun-Ken.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Jun 15, 2013)

Figured I'd bump this since the 14th was yesterday. Anyone find anything yet?


----------



## rajin (Jun 24, 2013)

*SUN KEN ROCK 124 Raw *
*ONE 54  *


----------



## Blαck (Jun 30, 2013)

124 is up 
Aizen


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 2, 2013)

Time for Marin to change his hairstyle


----------



## rajin (Jul 5, 2013)

*SUN KEN ROCK 125 Raw *
*Scolds him *


----------



## Shozan (Jul 8, 2013)

come on guys, don't let this thread die. Last chapters were the end of the Ban-Phoung arc. Good stuff, little draggy towards the end but really good.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 8, 2013)

When is Ken finally going to get some ass? He and his crush finally know each other's secret, so what's stopping them?


----------



## haegar (Jul 8, 2013)

it's gonna happen when the white dragon lies squirming on the floor and the both of them rule both countries 

if we are lucky, a tiny bit earlier


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 9, 2013)

This thread will be alive again once we got a new chapter.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 9, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> This thread will be alive again once we got a new chapter.



Can't wait, Team Sun-ken


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2013)

read raw, was weird/confusing xD


----------



## Akatora (Jul 17, 2013)

read this series recently, better than i expected,sad not to have volumes of unread chapters availible now i'm up to date.
Park would probably be my fav character with ban as nr 2.
I liked the use of the pickaxe, more interesting than the usual weapons, i got a hard time finding knives or pistols as anything but assassination tools no honor. bats on the other hand is fine.
can't forget crossbow nice surprise


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2013)

lol. the fuck is this chapter?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 20, 2013)

Still no new translated chapters?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 22, 2013)

125 is up
Ch.58

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ken can damn near get some from every girl but Yumin


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2013)

poor ken dat kaylee 
trolling him hard xD


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 22, 2013)

He should go ahead and get some ass. Every girl he meets offers it to him.


Poor Kae Lyn


----------



## Shozan (Jul 22, 2013)

for a second i thought he was going to eat hear


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> He should go ahead and get some ass. Every girl he meets offers it to him.
> 
> 
> Poor Kae Lyn



she's trying so hard 

but ken is a man and will get himself some yumin


----------



## haegar (Jul 22, 2013)

so er, kaylee-filler chapter in a manner of speaking 

entertaining but I wanna go back to main plotline...


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 22, 2013)

Muk said:


> she's trying so hard
> 
> but ken is a man and will get himself some yumin



Yeah he will, but a gang head that doesn't get some ass...is unusual. I give him props for determination and morals, but at the same time am raging because Kae Lyn is sexy


----------



## Smoke (Jul 22, 2013)

He had his dick RIGHT *THERE!!!*



How much will power does that man possess?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 22, 2013)

haegar said:


> so er, kaylee-filler chapter in a manner of speaking
> 
> entertaining but I wanna go back to main plotline...



I don't mind going back to these kinds of humor driven one shot chapters personally since we've had the last 40+ chapters straight focused on the main stuff. 

A break is good considering that it's pretty clear that the time for all these humorous moments will start to dwindle once the White Dragon Clan step into the picture again.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 23, 2013)

Great ecchi scenes.


----------



## Lezu (Aug 26, 2013)

And no fucking translations. ck


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 27, 2013)

Hopefully someone will translate it. I guess we are behind two chapters now.


----------



## rajin (Sep 6, 2013)

*Sun Ken Rock 129 Raw *
*main weapon *


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 6, 2013)

Still waiting for translations...


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm surprised it's already been 4 chapters and still no scan yet.

Wonder what's going on.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 6, 2013)

not sure but i think japanzai might be spreading themself thin, they're working on so many projects.
Another series I read from them have had like a chapter in a year... (monthly series) They also hooked me on another with a handfull of chapters within a month and then a month with no chapters-_-

Could also be due to vol rather than mag work in some cases


----------



## Shozan (Sep 6, 2013)

maybe they're wating to release a bunch of chap. instead of just one


----------



## Akatora (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds like it's due to lack of time from part of the team that it's behind now.
Will probably result in a batch release eventually


----------



## Smoke (Sep 20, 2013)

126 just got released.


That 2pager had me laughing so hard. But it's nice to see that pick axe and Doheun got laid.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm dying!

Tae Soo like: fuck this guys


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 21, 2013)

Finally out

That chapter


----------



## Stannis (Sep 21, 2013)

I want to say it upstairs..


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2013)

So Boshi, upstairs  ?!?!!!


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 21, 2013)

Poor Pickaxe, his face when the other guy said he wanted to say it upstairs was great. He must've felt a bit inadequate

The previous chapter kinda pissed me off. How could he hold back at that ponit? Why does Ken want Yumin so badly? I'm not fond of her character. Kae Lyn is much sexier


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2013)

yumin was his first love, and first confession 
he's chasing after his first love


----------



## Blαck (Sep 21, 2013)

Love this manga


----------



## King of heaven (Sep 21, 2013)

I need to say it upstairs.

I nearly choked laughing.

Doheun's face when he went upstairs the first time, that was priceless .


----------



## Stannis (Sep 21, 2013)

Muk said:


> So Boshi, upstairs  ?!?!!!


----------



## King of heaven (Sep 22, 2013)

THAT face lol!


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 22, 2013)

I KNEW they were going to chose that chick.


This Manga


----------



## rajin (Oct 14, 2013)

*Sun Ken Rock 131 Raw*

*Ch.14*


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2013)

been reading Wallman and i think Boichi is trolling the fuck out of us with that manga. If SKR and Wallman happens in the same universe then dude just spoiler the shit out of me


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 18, 2013)

Funny chapter but why does the women in this all look the same


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 18, 2013)

Poor guy, he was limp with a woman that wanted to get busy

Is it just me, or is nearly every female getting raped?


----------



## Stannis (Oct 18, 2013)

Gay chapter 



Shozan said:


> been reading Wallman and i think Boichi is trolling the fuck out of us with that manga. If SKR and Wallman happens in the same universe then dude just spoiler the shit out of me



>New girl's name is Nami 

BOICHI WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## Shozan (Oct 19, 2013)

and she said that the White Dragon clan was wiped out!


----------



## Ender (Nov 3, 2013)

Ch.90


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 3, 2013)

Start of the final arc, and looks like Nami will be causing trouble.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 3, 2013)

The last page was dumb.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 3, 2013)

So it begins.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 3, 2013)

Nami will tell all to that reporter....


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 3, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Nami will tell all to that reporter....



Yep you said it


----------



## Shozan (Nov 22, 2013)

Shit is going down. I don't believe that Tae-Soo will cross Ken like that, there's must be an ulterior motive.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 22, 2013)

Tae-soo better have a trick up his sleeve or something because pissing off Ken is not a smart move.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 23, 2013)

time for some fists talk.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 23, 2013)

Tae-Soo won't cross Ken, what are you people talking about? It's been established already they have real, deep respect for Ken.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 23, 2013)

It looks like Tae So is playing the puppet master role. He's letting Ken take all of the attention while manipulating Ken into doing what he wants


----------



## Shozan (Nov 23, 2013)

are Black and Boshi dupes?


----------



## Lmao (Nov 23, 2013)

I get confused as well

>both '12ers
>postcount not far off
>similar set


----------



## Stannis (Nov 23, 2013)

try going to the feng shen ji thread.

I literally couldn't tell who is me anymore.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm going to read that one when I finish one of the mangas i'm reading


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2013)

*Final chapter Countdown started.
*

*Sun-Ken Rock 132 Raw*

*omnidirectionally*


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 25, 2013)

So talking with fist eh?


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2013)

so i am kinda confused

is this all part of their strategy to take down the white tiger clan? or are they having a face off?


----------



## Shozan (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't believe this shit man, I just can't and don't want to believe this is happening.

Either this is really happening or only Tae-Soo is doing something fishy to aid Ken. I wan't to believe is the second one but I'm sure is going to be the first one.


----------



## BrixtonSteel (Nov 26, 2013)

What's up with this story? I haven't read the manga super closely and i forget a lot of it, but Isn't this a really major tonal shift out of the blue, that doesn't really make sense given the rest of the story?

Whatever. I never really liked Tae-Soo to begin with, and since he went behind Ken's back and ignored him early on he was never a trustworthy guy. I guess maybe these developments aren't all that unexpected. I'm happy for Ken to kill him.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 27, 2013)

Yea, what the fuck, Tae-soo?


Didn't he pledge his entire being to Ken, after they took back that casino?



Something's up.


I want to see all the underling's faces when they realize that Ken is the boss, not Tae-soo. Especially that fucker who ran his mouth off at Ken, this chapter.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 27, 2013)

Tae-Soo has been suspicious since chapter one. I don't see how this is an "unbelievable twist". It was the natural progression of the story, and was bound to happen at some point.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2013)

tae so been like that since chapter 1. but does he really think he can take on the white tiger clan without ken?

even if he's got the government behind him, he failed last time he tried it with the mortgage gamble


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just like Do_heun, Tae has started to overestimate himself.

But I predict the white dragon clan will completely annihilate tae's group and Ken and his wife to be will take the fight alone.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2013)

it feels more like tae wants to take down/kill ken before the war with the white tiger. or it may just be he doesn't really want a war with the white tigers


----------



## Shozan (Nov 27, 2013)

It was really awesome watching Ken toying with Do-Heun like he was a little boy, tho'


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 29, 2013)

BrixtonSteel said:


> What's up with this story? I haven't read the manga super closely and i forget a lot of it, but Isn't this a really major tonal shift out of the blue, that doesn't really make sense given the rest of the story?



The tonal shift must have something to do wit the ecchi filler chapters before this which were really hilarious. With regards to Tae-Soo's behavior lately, I am not sure where it stems as I was also not following this closely.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 29, 2013)

There must be some ulterior motive regarding Tae Soo's recent actions, most likely related to the war with the White Dragon Clan:



Seems like he's taking extreme measures for the upcoming war, even though his plans go against Ken's ideals/beliefs, he's willing to go against his will anyway for Ken's own good. I just can't see him legit betraying Ken.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 29, 2013)

What does betraying Ken have anything to do with that panel? There is no plan her, Tae Soo has always been acting as the leader - and most people don't even know Ken exists outside of the highest ups. Tae Soo has been tricking everybody, including Ken.

If you havn't seen this coming since chapter one, ionno what manga you've been reading.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 29, 2013)

MFW this fucking plan was to protect Ken from the WDC


----------



## Lmao (Nov 29, 2013)

Badalight said:


> If you havn't seen this coming since chapter one, ionno what manga you've been reading.


Except manga authors don't tend to be THAT obvious.


----------



## Lezu (Dec 5, 2013)

Chapter 64

The chapter wasn't really interesting.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 5, 2013)

It seems Tae Soo didn't really turn on Ken after all, wonder what he's up to.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2013)

they skipped 6 month 

wonder what happened in the 6 month


----------



## Lezu (Dec 5, 2013)

Lmao said:


> It seems Tae Soo didn't really turn on Ken after all, wonder what he's up to.



I'm so cofused about ths whole situation. Tae is planning something interesting and Ken knows the plan, completely agreeing with it.

Tae perfectly knows that he can't win against WDC without Ken and he wouldn't betray Ken because it's only because of him the group is this strong.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 5, 2013)

Being so mysterious is part of what makes Tae Soo interesting and unpredictable, pretty sure whatever it is he's planning is going to put Ken in an advantage against WDC.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 5, 2013)

Tae>Ken anyway.

I am happy with this change.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 6, 2013)

White Dragon Clan? Tae Soo got this.


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*Sun-Ken Rock 133 Raw*
*ITS OUT!*


----------



## rajin (Jan 1, 2014)

*133 done
just as much range and destructive capacity*


----------



## Blαck (Jan 1, 2014)

just as much range and destructive capacity


----------



## Lezu (Jan 8, 2014)

This chapter certainly revealed a couple of things that I wanted to know. Good chapter.


----------



## rajin (Jan 15, 2014)

*Sun-Ken Rock 134 Raw: 1 Double Page joined.*

*Ch.76*


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2014)

so ken disappeared ?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> so ken disappeared ?



Hopefully off training for his grand return.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2014)

he better be training or doing it with yumi 

i dare the author to kill ken off off screen


----------



## Blαck (Jan 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> he better be training or *doing it with yumi*
> 
> i dare the author to kill ken off off screen



Been waiting on him to hit that since they escaped that burning building 

But kill ken? He's much to GAR to die


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> *he better be training or doing it with yumi*
> 
> i dare the author to kill ken off off screen



He's definitely training.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 21, 2014)

training with yumi.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 21, 2014)

Training inside Yumi


----------



## Shozan (Jan 21, 2014)

inb4 Ken is the new leader of North Korea


----------



## weaper (Feb 9, 2014)

Sun-Ken Rock chapter 135 is available in english but it's now on Crunchyroll Link removed

they added it to their simulpub manga


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2014)

well fk that
i can't read crunchyroll in germany


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2014)

Yumin is even more beautiful now.


Reading the manga on crunchy roll is very very very annoying. From now on, I think I'll wait for it hit regular reading sites.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2014)

not a fan of crunchy roll's web reader. it stinks


----------



## weaper (Feb 10, 2014)

Muk said:


> well fk that
> i can't read crunchyroll in germany


use tunnelbear 

and yeah, CR's reader sucks ass. flash is really bad.
let's hope they'll make it evolve soon...


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 10, 2014)

New chapters only get delayed for a day thankfully. Can't stand crunchyroll's reader. Flash keeps crashing on that site


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2014)

By the convo they had, it seemed like Yumin didn't know that Ken was no longer in charge.


I get the feeling she doesn't know where he is, either.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2014)

Yumin's dad looks pretty cool 

Wonder what Ken's doing?


----------



## lizardo221 (Mar 7, 2014)

The king has returned!


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 7, 2014)

Shit's about to get real


----------



## Quuon (Mar 7, 2014)

He's back!


----------



## Adagio (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't wait for this


----------



## Schwarzwald (May 17, 2014)

This really got buried with Cruncyroll having early rights on it

137 and 138 are up on managhere,

According to the wiki, you're right, he's the Western White Star!
According to the wiki, you're right, he's the Western White Star!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Something big is coming, just wonder how many more of these "Get Ken away from the gangs" chapters are coming


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2014)

nice 

haven't read this in a while


----------



## Stannis (May 17, 2014)

Everything
crumbled
in 
an
instant

Damn..


----------



## Shozan (May 17, 2014)

fuck Crunchyroll seriously. Now HQ scans are over. Good luck it was on the last few chapters from the last arc.


----------



## Schwarzwald (May 27, 2014)

139 is out
chapter 308

And the war begins


----------



## Shozan (May 30, 2014)

Park Tae-Bro


----------



## Sphyer (May 30, 2014)

I've been waiting for their bromance to return.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2014)

this is bromance, not the naruto shit


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 5, 2014)

Too much bromance...I feel bad for the women. No cock hopping for them


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 12, 2014)

Latest Chapter.

Final Ch.22 ENG


Finally 

:EDIT: Stupid site


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2014)

omg wow good way to get back into the manga 
finally the cherry is popped


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2014)

Holy shit, best chapter EVER!!!


If only we could get a Minamoto chapter this long and detailed, with his aunt.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2014)

Ken finally getting it after all these years


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 12, 2014)

Well done Ken I was getting sick of you turning down every girl that offered some lovin....


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2014)

well he popped 2 cherries, his own and yumins


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 12, 2014)

He should've picked Kae-Lyn.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bullshit **


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 12, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> He should've picked Kae-Lyn.



Hell yes! She's the best female in the manga


----------



## Stannis (Aug 12, 2014)

My boy ken finally graduating from virgins school


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 27, 2014)

Boshi said:


> My boy ken finally graduating from virgins school



He made up for lost time 145 is out

Link removed

There are 2 spin offs as well

3 chapter manga with Yumin as MC
Link removed

&

5 chapter manga with Pickaxe as MC
Link removed


----------



## Akatora (Aug 27, 2014)

Unfortunate the entire manga isn't in color

Yumin looks more appealing here:

Link removed

than in any of the recent chapters...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 23, 2014)

So, I put this manga on-hold after the final fight of the Korean arc.

Has the arc after finished up yet?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 27, 2014)

All right, guess I'll read the next-to-latest arc and wait for the final arc to finish.

Thanks .


----------



## Ender (Oct 17, 2015)

has anyone been keeping up with this?


----------



## Muk (Oct 17, 2015)

not really

i don't even know where to look for it nowadays


----------



## Ender (Oct 17, 2015)

4

That's where I get it.


----------



## Quuon (Oct 17, 2015)

Just caught up on everything and Ken is still that dude.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 17, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> has anyone been keeping up with this?



Nope. I can't even remember where I stopped at.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 17, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> has anyone been keeping up with this?



I have

The latest chapters have been great as usual.

Though it looks like the end of the series is coming pretty close now.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 19, 2015)

After Ken got with Yumin, I quit reading it. She annoyed the shit outta me


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2016)

McSlobs said:


> After Ken got with Yumin, I quit reading it. She annoyed the shit outta me



Well some shit has happened.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 12, 2016)

I hope he stabs that bitch after what she did to him


----------



## Akatora (Jan 15, 2016)

how would you guys rate this arc so far? compared to earlier arcs in the series


----------



## Stannis (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## McSlobs (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope it ends with Ken stabbing that bitch Yumin


----------

